# The Push for size with JP



## Concreteguy

Well guys I got the plan today. I also got the name and password for my Trained by JP clients account.


 I'll be training two on and 1 off. Push/Legs/Pull, Everything from a form of FT muscle rounds to rest pauses and good old DC style training. It's all mixed in together and I have to keep a book on every lift. I'm so impressed with the obvious amount of thought he put into my individual program.


The training is all over the gym and back with little time to recover. I hope to God this doesn't fucking kill me. So many different sets and lifts for each day is going to make this a daily survival session in the gym. Rep ranges are allllll over the place.

The diet has been set up specifically for me based on my food choices, what I like and don't like. Many many meals  every couple hours and it switches up for superior digestion. He is obsessed with how your body is using food. He literally said he gets a kick out me doing this at my age and respects my goal. He believes I can gain the mass I need to get it done. "IF I TAKE HIS DIRECTION LIKE A SOLDIER". I'm going to be posting some bigger and then smaller pics of me. He said you need to eat your way up and then do clean up diets to keep in check. I'm headed out to buy food tomorrow. I cant give amounts and can only stay very basic guys. This guy works way to hard for me to be kicking out what he's doing on the net. I hope you understand. At this point I would advice anyone that's serious to hire JP. I wish I did years and years ago.


----------



## d2r2ddd

HI Concrete, will this thread be a log ?


----------



## squatster

How much money is it to hire some one like him?
Don't need to be an exact price?


----------



## Concreteguy

d2r2ddd said:


> HI Concrete, will this thread be a log ?



I'm going to keep this as close to a log as possible without giving up what he's doing. It's just not fair to have him having his ideas and what he sells put out there for free.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> How much money is it to hire some one like him?
> Don't need to be an exact price?



Under $200US per month. Less than all the other coaches I have ever worked with. Hard to believe.


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was an off day so I ate the no training day diet so far. It's a mix of several different protein sources and fat based veggies with carbs. I just ate the 6:30pm meal and have one more to go. On paper I thought this was going to be easy. As it turns out it seams to be a lot of food and this isn't a training day witch is more  food yet. I spent the day shopping for food and a log book to track weight progression in my lifts. I've read his directions through several times today alone.


----------



## montego

Subbed.

Very much subbed.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Today was an off day so I ate the no training day diet so far. It's a mix of several different protein sources and fat based veggies with carbs. I just ate the 6:30pm meal and have one more to go. On paper I thought this was going to be easy. As it turns out it seams to be a lot of food and this isn't a training day witch is more  food yet. I spent the day shopping for food and a log book to track weight progression in my lifts. I've read his directions through several times today alone.


Could you do his plan and work full time?
Could I do construction and do it?


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Could you do his plan and work full time?
> Could I do construction and do it?




YES YOU COULD. His questionnaire is very specific about what you do for a living and the extra calories your burning out side of training. He is very, very throw.


----------



## Concreteguy

I truly couldn't post yesterday after returning from the gym. The several different exercises coupled with working to absolute failure on ever set left me shaky and just needing to eat and rest. I have to learn to wrap my head around doing this every time I walk in the gym. Kinda left me wondering where this is going to go. BTW: I'm now training with a nice guy that pushes me and spots me as well. This is helping me push even harder than I normally could.

The diet for training days is MORE. Big preparation around the workout on both sides and during. The food prep is easy but because of how many times I'm  eating it keeps you looking at the clock often just to stay on point. 

 This may sound silly but as fast as this is happening I feel like my fat percentage has dropped a little and I'm always full and vascular. I have noticed the use of avocado for fat is responding very well with my body. Again I'll say, Jordon is BIG on structuring a diet that is easy and EFFECTIVE for your body to digest. He also said "if there's something about the diet you don't like tell me, if you can't eat everything on the diet we will not succeed."

Today my body feels hammered because of the new lifts he has me doing and the amount of them. I feel like road kill...………...


----------



## Concreteguy

All kidding aside, the pain from last night is rolling in like a tsunami.


----------



## jp82088

Can't wait to see your progress mate.


----------



## Bakunin

In for this one!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was the PUSH. Chest, shoulder, tri's and bi's "again. Took 1hour45minutes to complete. Each and every lift was to total failure. 11 different exercises. At the half way point I couldn't believe I was only half way. My back muscles are still hurting and I honestly can't imagine what the hell I'll feel like tomorrow. I have to cut this short to go into the after training eating (PROGRAM). Have you guys ever heard of eating creatine with meals? Wow, I'm doing all kinds of shit I've never even heard of before. No wonder his clients are growing like weeds. I'm training legs tomorrow morning.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> eating creatine with meals?.



Interesting...  5g with every meal?

Just signed up his site, overwhelmed by the contents inside. Really worth small mthly fee.:headbang:


----------



## grizz

Concreteguy said:


> Today was the PUSH. Chest, shoulder, tri's and bi's "again. Took 1hour45minutes to complete. Each and every lift was to total failure. 11 different exercises. At the half way point I couldn't believe I was only half way. My back muscles are still hurting and I honestly can't imagine what the hell I'll feel like tomorrow. I have to cut this short to go into the after training eating (PROGRAM). Have you guys ever heard of eating creatine with meals? Wow, I'm doing all kinds of shit I've never even heard of before. No wonder his clients are growing like weeds. I'm training legs tomorrow morning.



Great looking log in here. As to creatine with meals, I've read a little on it and it makes me think of the ongoing debate with various aminos. Some aminos get taken up into the body better with food (creatine seems to be one of them), some seem to get better uptake on an empty stomach (like phosphatidyl serine). It makes a little sense to me, given that creatine is largely found in skeletal muscles that we eat (all those glorious meats I have in the freezer) where as some of the others are a little harder to find in nature.

In the end, what I'm getting at here as I am super impressed with your coach's knowledge and the way he is constructing this. You're going to blow past all of us.


----------



## Concreteguy

grizz said:


> Great looking log in here. As to creatine with meals, I've read a little on it and it makes me think of the ongoing debate with various aminos. Some aminos get taken up into the body better with food (creatine seems to be one of them), some seem to get better uptake on an empty stomach (like phosphatidyl serine). It makes a little sense to me, given that creatine is largely found in skeletal muscles that we eat (all those glorious meats I have in the freezer) where as some of the others are a little harder to find in nature.
> 
> In the end, what I'm getting at here as I am super impressed with your coach's knowledge and the way he is constructing this. You're going to blow past all of us.



Grizz, I'm not trying to blow by you guys. I'm just trying to put on enough mass to compete as a HW in the sixty Pro qualifiers and be in contention. Tell ya what, this is killing me so far. I know,  I know, man up and fucking do it. Well that's exactly what I'm doing. But the pain is crazy bad. And from what I've read countless times taking OTC pain meds stunts growthy by dimming the pain from training it dims the body's responses to repair the muscle. Don't kill the messenger here guys, just regurgitating bro-science from the forums.


----------



## Concreteguy

jp82088 said:


> Can't wait to see your progress *mate.*



When you say "mate" It leads me to think your from over there. Are you?


----------



## squatster

Make sure you tell him about the pain. 
He will need to adjust things with OUR age.
He may be just testing you on what you have also.
You can't afford to get an injury this late in the game either right?


----------



## Concreteguy

Allgood points Squaster. But the pain I feel is all muscle and a few joints. The joints hurt from just the sheer weight doing that particular motion.

BTW: I'm sure this will get shorter but because this is so new and extreme "to me", the lactic acid pain is carrying three days strong.  I took my liquids up to the moon to try washing it out of me.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Grizz, I'm not trying to blow by you guys. I'm just trying to put on enough mass to compete as a HW in the sixty Pro qualifiers and be in contention. Tell ya what, this is killing me so far. I know,  I know, man up and fucking do it. Well that's exactly what I'm doing. But the pain is crazy bad. And from what I've read countless times taking OTC pain meds stunts growthy by dimming the pain from training it dims the body's responses to repair the muscle. Don't kill the messenger here guys, just regurgitating bro-science from the forums.


Kratom


----------



## MyNameIsJeff

Concreteguy said:


> Grizz, I'm not trying to blow by you guys. I'm just trying to put on enough mass to compete as a HW in the sixty Pro qualifiers and be in contention. Tell ya what, this is killing me so far. I know,  I know, man up and fucking do it. Well that's exactly what I'm doing. But the pain is crazy bad. And from what I've read countless times taking OTC pain meds stunts growthy by dimming the pain from training it dims the body's responses to repair the muscle. Don't kill the messenger here guys, just regurgitating bro-science from the forums.


http://www.ergo-log.com/ibuprofen.html


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, at least this has fallen into a routine of sorts. If I'm not cooking a meal I'm timing my life around the next one. It's a lot of food but quest what? My weight is climbing and I'm cleaning up at the same time. I'm impressed with that. As much as I'm eating and constantly feeling so full, I'm not putting on any fat at all. Zero.

I did legs last night.  I can describe it like this. Go to each and every leg machine in your gym and DC train on it for two set each. Then double back on some of the major moves. No squats. He said so many guys do them wrong and just build their gluts if he isn't there to see it's being done properly he just pass on them. He said this is the only way he knows it's going to work the legs.

Today I'm feeling the rush of lactic acid pain. Walking out of the gym last night I wasn't walking normally. I knew it was going to be a bad one. Because up to now my lactic acid pain has been coming on the third day getting it on the day after is at least normal for me. I found myself wrapping my knees on the big lifts and that help a lot with knee pain. The calve work was off the charts crazy. In two hours I have a large piece of salmon and then the rest of my meals are prepping me for the return to the gym. It's the PULL again.

 I know this sounds crazy but I think my muscles look a little fuller. Lifting like this DOES make a huge difference. Don't let anyone tell you any different.


BTW: one of my lifts were BB hack squats. Straight from the good old day guys. Wow was that a tuff one. I only got 225 X 10. Good God that was a ruff couple of sets...….


----------



## montego

Eating is the hardest part. Period


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ YES IT IS^^^........Christ sakes it never ends. My life is based on a time table of meal preps and eating.


----------



## Concreteguy

Yesterday was a day off and I needed it. The food is much less and easier to prep. 


 Today is the PUSH day again. The food has ramped up and I'm trying to wrap my head around whats going to be happening. I hope the food has done it's job because some of those lifts are going to be hard to "better" with a rep or every small increase in weight.


----------



## Concreteguy

Yesterday was a day off and I needed it. The food is much less and easier to prep. 


 Today is the PUSH day again. The food has ramped up and I'm trying to wrap my head around whats going to be happening. I hope the food has done it's job because some of those lifts are going to be hard to "better" with a rep or every small increase in weight.


----------



## Fitraver

Sounds like you are carb cycling then? How much lower are your carbs on those days vs regular/high? Just to get an idea of how much food you’re putting away. 

This will be a fun log to follow.


----------



## Aton

I was watching a video where jp mentioned someone he trains. He basically said this guys was able to put away 1000 g of carbs a day. 

But at some point his body would start to rebel, digestion and everything else would fail and jp would put him on a mini cut then repeat the process. 

600-700 is a bastard to deal w for me for an extended time I could only imagine what 1000 would be like. 

I’d be begin to get into a cut! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> I was watching a video where jp mentioned someone he trains. He basically said this guys was able to put away 1000 g of carbs a day.
> 
> But at some point his body would start to rebel, digestion and everything else would fail and jp would put him on a mini cut then repeat the process.
> 
> 600-700 is a bastard to deal w for me for an extended time I could only imagine what 1000 would be like.
> 
> I’d be begin to get into a cut!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got up to 800-1000g at one point this year and it was awful.


----------



## Marky boy

I don’t think it’s very hard to hit. But then again I have a crazy fast metabolism. 

Say your doing 100g pre, 100g Intra, 250g post and another 100g post post. That’s already a fair whack and I’m sure that’s how he sets his diets up or similar.


----------



## Concreteguy

Aton said:


> I was watching a video where jp mentioned someone he trains. He basically said this guys was able to put away 1000 g of carbs a day.
> 
> 
> Jordon said he was going to surge and then do mini cuts to clean up a little.
> 
> 
> BTW: for digestion he is having me eat two to three different sources of protein at one meal. I'm NEVER ingesting whey by it's self. It always has another protein source.
> 
> 
> BTW: guys in the gym are saying they have never seen me this pumped before. Tonight was the push. The last push I did I was so fucked up at the end I forgot to book my last three lifts. Can you believe that. I would never be working this hard without my lifting partner Mike. He used to have a gym and compete. He is perfect for me. (A lot of eating guys)
> 
> 
> Jordon came back to me after seeing my pics and reading my weight gains and said he wants to keep everything the same and let my body settle in. How many times in your life can you honestly say your losing fat and gaining scale weight? Seeing shit like that helps me keep eating...……..


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Aton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching a video where jp mentioned someone he trains. He basically said this guys was able to put away 1000 g of carbs a day.
> 
> 
> Jordon said he was going to surge and then do mini cuts to clean up a little.
> 
> 
> BTW: for digestion he is having me eat two to three different sources of protein at one meal. I'm NEVER ingesting whey by it's self. It always has another protein source.
> 
> 
> BTW: guys in the gym are saying they have never seen me this pumped before. Tonight was the push. The last push I did I was so fucked up at the end I forgot to book my last three lifts. Can you believe that. I would never be working this hard without my lifting partner Mike. He used to have a gym and compete. I is perfect for me. (A lot of eating guys)
> 
> 
> Jordon came back to me after seeing my pics and reading my weight gains and said he wants to keep everything the same and let my body settle in. How many times in your life can you honestly say your losing fat and gaining scale weight? Seeing shit like that helps me keep eating...……..
> 
> 
> 
> Very rarely does that happen unless you've just been in the dumps on food, training and supplements or, you're dialed in perfectly.
> 
> Quite a few of the guys I work with so exactly that for the first few months just because following a set plan makes such a difference.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> Aton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never be working this hard without my lifting partner Mike. He used to have a gym and compete. I is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wanting to find a training partner for a while. My schedule is just erratic, and the gym I train at is a joke. I definitely feel like it holds me back on certain lifts, not being able to really train to true failure due to safety concerns. Glad you found someone to help push you, that makes all the difference sometimes.
> 
> BTW, are you using insulin this time around? I know you’ve been really big on it in the past, but hadn't seen you mention it recently.
Click to expand...


----------



## Concreteguy

Fitraver said:


> Sounds like you are carb cycling then? How much lower are your carbs on those days vs regular/high? Just to get an idea of how much food you’re putting away.
> 
> This will be a fun log to follow.



I think it may not be good for me to mention that. I will say there is WELL over a thousand calories between the two. All being before, during and after the training.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Concreteguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very rarely does that happen unless you've just been in the dumps on food, training and supplements or, you're dialed in perfectly.
> 
> Quite a few of the guys I work with so exactly that for the first few months just because following a set plan makes such a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I believe your 100% correct on that. For that reason he isn't changing anything. I think it could be muscle memory also. Not that I've been pussying around in the gym, I just havn't been training like this since I was winning on stage. It's all starting to come back to me. In a good way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Concreteguy

Sully said:


> Concreteguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wanting to find a training partner for a while. My schedule is just erratic, and the gym I train at is a joke. I definitely feel like it holds me back on certain lifts, not being able to really train to true failure due to safety concerns. Glad you found someone to help push you, that makes all the difference sometimes.
> 
> BTW, are you using insulin this time around? I know you’ve been really big on it in the past, but hadn't seen you mention it recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sully, Jordon knows my full back ground and even knows me from PM.
> 
> Here's the scoop: We start from the basement with as little as it takes. We slowly increase as IS REQUIRED to maintain gains. When my lifts stop increasing all exercises in that failing muscle group will be changed out for others. If the pattern then continues, food and gear will be increased <<<OR>>> changed at the same time. The only imput I have on any of this is answering the check in question every Thursday with multiple pictures of me (Front, side and back).
> 
> He said "we don't need slin yet". so we have NO slin in play. Sully, I'm a robot soldier. He knows my goal is a return to the sixty class at the pro qualifiers and thinks it's "really cool". He has also seen previous much larger pics of me on stage and thinks we can blow the roof off them.
> 
> As far as a training partner? As usual your 100% correct. There is no way I could be pushing this hard without Mike yelling "One more John" or seeing his hand on the bar when I'm going for a rep I'm worried about getting. I'm now getting reps after my last mental failure rep. I believe that's one of the reasons I'm changing this fast.
> 
> As I turn the corner and start my second series of training the push, pull, legs, some of my lifts have gone down. Jordon said that's very common and actually a good thing that indicates the intensity of my training. He said "Not to worry matey"
> 
> 
> Today is legs...………..here we go again!
Click to expand...


----------



## *Bio*

CG this is inspiring!  I haven't trained in a few months due to low back issues and neck surgery 6 weeks ago.  No gear and I've lost 20lbs which is no fun.  I have a lumbar transforaminal epidural in two weeks to help with two herniated discs.  I also start Humira for Ankylosing Spondylitis in two weeks.  Hopefully after that I start feeling a lot better! This log is inspiring me and I plan to return to lifting in September.  I'll be 50 next year and my goal is to be in top shape by the time my birthday rolls around!!  

Looking forward for following your progress!


----------



## Concreteguy

BIO, I read all about your last surgery in the mod room but I had no idea you were going right back in buddy. Damn that all just sounds horrible. I said a prayer for you last time friend. You know I'll be doing it again  


In the mean time you can read all about my madness lol. Can't begin to tell you how bad my body hurts at the moment. Did legs today and I (Literally) cant go up stairs to get in the hot tub. But trust me I'll get there before the sunsets.

BTW: Today is my birthday. I'm 58 and have two years to ground and pound the muscle back on me. I'm hoping to be on stage at the high end of being a HW. Ripped and wrapped in dick skin.


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> BIO, I read all about your last surgery in the mod room but I had no idea you were going right back in buddy. Damn that all just sounds horrible. I said a prayer for you last time friend. You know I'll be doing it again
> 
> 
> In the mean time you can read all about my madness lol. Can't begin to tell you how bad my body hurts at the moment. Did legs today and I (Literally) cant go up stairs to get in the hot tub. But trust me I'll get there before the sunsets.
> 
> BTW: Today is my birthday. I'm 58 and have two years to ground and pound the muscle back on me. I'm hoping to be on stage at the high end of being a HW. Ripped and wrapped in dick skin.



Happy birthday CG!  Can't wait to see where you end up in 3 months, 6 months, a year, etc.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> BIO, I read all about your last surgery in the mod room but I had no idea you were going right back in buddy. Damn that all just sounds horrible. I said a prayer for you last time friend. You know I'll be doing it again
> 
> 
> In the mean time you can read all about my madness lol. Can't begin to tell you how bad my body hurts at the moment. Did legs today and I (Literally) cant go up stairs to get in the hot tub. But trust me I'll get there before the sunsets.
> 
> BTW: Today is my birthday. I'm 58 and have two years to ground and pound the muscle back on me. I'm hoping to be on stage at the high end of being a HW. Ripped and wrapped in dick skin.


Nothing better then a jet tub full of Epsom salt after a torture session.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Nothing better then a jet tub full of Epsom salt after a torture session.



Ya man! The older I get the more relief it brings. It's like a full body heating pad.


----------



## Concreteguy

*Bio* said:


> Happy birthday CG!  Can't wait to see where you end up in 3 months, 6 months, a year, etc.




I guess at some point I'm going to have to start posting up pics. Thing is if I keep feeling so distended with all the meals, when is that going to happen? Don't want o be posting pics with a buddha gut lol. We know how bad pics seam to find there way back to the forums...…….:naughty1:


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I guess at some point I'm going to have to start posting up pics. Thing is if I keep feeling so distended with all the meals, when is that going to happen? Don't want o be posting pics with a buddha gut lol. We know how bad pics seam to find there way back to the forums...…….:naughty1:


Lol right out of bed!


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya, I look really good standing there with morning wood...………...YIKES  lol


----------



## MR. BMJ

CG, the soreness will subside as you adapt to the program, then you will be able to crush it even more. DC training, or styles of it, have worked better for me than anything else when packing on muscle. I usually have to ease my way into the program a few weeks myself, and this is one of the reasons why Dante usually states it is not for everybody. 

Yea, the eating will cause stomach distention....sucks, but it works out in the end afterward. He'll keep an eye on your BF levels and will then probably incorporate mini cuts at that point as needed. My gut sticks out in my shirts and people at work make fun of it, but when I lean down, it goes away. Well, in the morning it looks better too.


----------



## Concreteguy

Thanks Mr BMJ, I hope to God what you say applies to me. I just finished my second round of legs and literally had to push up off the sink to get off the shitter this morning. I can't imagine pounding much harder than we are but if you say so I'm in. 

 I'm having no problem with the food because I know that's the only way too get where I'm going. Jordon literally said "eat it's the only way to succeed at your goal". He told me this when he was saying if there's a meal I'm having problems with to tell him so he can change it out immediately. It was for that reason, I have to keep eating to grow. The eating on a time line is relevant to the workout. It's critical. I asked him about eating only when hungry and he laughed. He said you can grow many ways. But there is only one best/fastest way. He then said you don't have to worry about anything but doing exactly what he instructs me to do. That way the pics will give him the direction and changes needed. He's a great guy but keeps it short and sweet.


He just changed his paid forum and added a few pro's to it to answer questions as fast as they come in. He's operating at his limit it seams. But not neglecting anything IMO.


----------



## psych

Morning wood sucks

Don't worry man there's tons of small high calorie options


----------



## Concreteguy

Psych, I know there is. But there is no fucking way I'm modifying his diet brother. This guy would fire me. Yes, toss me out of his coaching. At the beginning of this whole thing he said "before you get into this make sure you can give 100%, Don't waste my time". Don't waste HIS time.....lol  That put me on my heels. But I get it, he has a line of guys wanting to be coached by him. I'm just thankful he's taking me seriously. At my age he could have just rolled his eyes.

Today is the PULL. It's the worst of the bunch. To be continued...…………..


----------



## Dens228

He has you doing Push/legs/pull three way as opposed to the outline in his e-book?


----------



## Concreteguy

PUSH then LEGS then off then PULL then off push/legs off and so on.


----------



## psych

Oh s*** I didn't know he had you on a set diet my bad bro. But yeah it's awesome when you have a coach that's that dedicated!


----------



## Concreteguy

Dens228 said:


> He has you doing Push/legs/pull three way as opposed to the outline in his e-book?



This makes me wonder if I should shut my big fat mouth? If he's telling me shit he isn't selling to the public...……...that's not good for me to put in this thread. I thought I was governing this pretty well, obviously not!


----------



## Dens228

Concreteguy said:


> This makes me wonder if I should shut my big fat mouth? If he's telling me shit he isn't selling to the public...……...that's not good for me to put in this thread. I thought I was governing this pretty well, obviously not!



I wouldn't sweat the split......that's about as basic as it gets.  He's providing so many other variables into your training that you haven't divulged that really make the program what it is for you. 

He already made a few hundred bucks off of me from the little you shared!


----------



## Concreteguy

Wow, that's cool. How is the book? If you have any questions hit me up. 

I sujest jointing his paid forum for$10 a month. I belonged to JM and his is also good but I'm very glad I'm a member of JP's forum. JP keeps an open log about exactly the amounts of gear he does and three other pro's are also. You know how your always reading post about "What are the pros doing?". Well this is real deal WHAT THEY'RE DOING baby! Hundreds of videos about litteraly everything. He even hasa clients forum that keeps track of everything you are and have ever done once joined. So far I have to say he is heads and tails better than everyone I have ever worked with. The others were good. JP has raised the bar to the moon.


----------



## Dens228

Book is pretty good.  I'm glad I got it. 
At 54 yoa I train DC for old farts right now with the higher reps and I was already doing the exact split you're doing now. 

I will definitely look into the forum.  



Concreteguy said:


> Wow, that's cool. How is the book? If you have any questions hit me up.
> 
> I sujest jointing his paid forum for$10 a month. I belonged to JM and his is also good but I'm very glad I'm a member of JP's forum. JP keeps an open log about exactly the amounts of gear he does and three other pro's are also. You know how your always reading post about "What are the pros doing?". Well this is real deal WHAT THEY'RE DOING baby! Hundreds of videos about litteraly everything. He even hasa clients forum that keeps track of everything you are and have ever done once joined. So far I have to say he is heads and tails better than everyone I have ever worked with. The others were good. JP has raised the bar to the moon.


----------



## Concreteguy

OMG! Back and traps are killing me this morning. I don't get it, I do NO shrugs or any kind of trap work and yet they hurt worse doing this program then ever before. Including when I would pound traps purposely. It's times like this that I'm just hitting meals hoping the food will fix things.


----------



## Fitraver

Concreteguy said:


> OMG! Back and traps are killing me this morning. I don't get it, I do NO shrugs or any kind of trap work and yet they hurt worse doing this program then ever before. Including when I would pound traps purposely. It's times like this that I'm just hitting meals hoping the food will fix things.





Haha isn’t that always how it works. Something will be sore and you’re like “man how the fuck are you sore too!!!” Lol


----------



## SURGE

Great log so far. Your body will adapt over time and you will get used to the higher volume and variety of exercises. It always takes me a few weeks to do the same.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I'm not at "a few weeks" yet so That gives me some hope brother. The pain is off the charts at the moment. And it continues for up to three days no matter how much water I'm drinking.

Tonight is the PUSH again...…...


----------



## Concreteguy

Last night was tuff. I had problems beating the book and lost ground in INCLINE BENCH and ROPE PUSHDOWNS. Hard to believe I'm weaker when I'm pounding the food like a machine starting at 6am and finishing at 10pm. Damn kinda takes some wind out of the sails. But there's no stopping me. I'm going to kill it next time around.


 Tonight is wheels. God be with me...………..lol


----------



## Dens228

How long are these taking you?


----------



## Fitraver

I got legs too!! Let’s do this.


----------



## Concreteguy

Dens228 said:


> How long are these taking you?



Approximately an hour and half it's DC/mix and match with tons of volume brother. He has me drinking 1.5 liters of peptopro and dextrose to get through it.


----------



## Concreteguy

OK so this is how it goes...…….. We get started after a 20 minute warm up period of cardio on a bike while swinging our arms around for motion. Then we get started with legs. I'm expecting another beat down after the PUSH setion and I fucking killed it guys. I bettered EVERY lift by reps or plates. Some lifts I went up over 25lbs. My legs feel fucked up now. I'm going to soak in the tub a while as my wife makes my first of 3 (after training meals). Tonight the lion sleeps well....I fucking OWNED it tonight!


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> OK so this is how it goes...…….. We get started after a 20 minute warm up period of cardio on a bike while swinging our arms around for motion. Then we get started with legs. I'm expecting another beat down after the PUSH setion and I fucking killed it guys. I bettered EVERY lift by reps or plates. Some lifts I went up over 25lbs. My legs feel fucked up now. I'm going to soak in the tub a while as my wife makes my first of 3 (after training meals). Tonight the lion sleeps well....I fucking OWNED it tonight!



Do you just prefer to cook meals the same day, or is there something special about his meals that makes it impractical to prep several days of meals ahead of time?


----------



## Concreteguy

I have an electric Webber grill as my "go too" for cooking. Without giving it up, theres a lot of meals that have eggs at all different times. He combines many different proteins in one meal. Some are fatty fish witch I can hardly eat fresh much less just sitting around. I guess the chicken and beef could be cooked in advance? Things like avocado can be prepped in advance. But then you have things like rice witch he uses as a carrier for other things that I like fresh not warmed up.  The meals are all over the place. Not sure how much time I would pick up prepping in advance because ALL food values are given in raw condition.


----------



## Concreteguy

BTW: My legs are just killing me today. TG I have off today...……….


----------



## Concreteguy

I just filled out and submitter my weekly check in with JP. Man is that a long detailed pain in the but. I figure the more detail the better e will have a hand on this mess...…….lol


----------



## Fitraver

The lion sleeps tonight. I could just here it playing haha.


----------



## Concreteguy

Found out at my last check in I've been doing the training order wrong. He sent me 3 push/3pull/3 leg workouts. Theyre numbers 1,2,3. I figures it was one each month. NOPE, It's 1 the first session and 2 the second session and so on. This means I'm walking in the gym doing a different routine each and every time. Guess the idea is total shock and awe to the muscles? Tonight is the PULL. I train at 4:30 pm. My meal prep targeted for the training begins at 12 noon.  Here we go again.


----------



## RA0513

Great log CG, just caught up with it all today. Sounds brutal[emoji12] looking forward to reading this for a while. Bio recommended Fortitude training to me and I’m in my 4th week of it and the first 2 weeks I was so beat but I’m slowly starting to feel good. I’m rooting for you! I’m 43 and if I look anywhere near like you do at 60 I would be ecstatic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

RAO, Fortitude is what I came from to go to JP's program. I was on a 4 day a week program. As brutal as it is JP's program trumps it for me. Imagine a DC version of Fortitude training. Stevens and J Peters are great friends. At 5'6" tall Jordon hit over 300lbs body weight training with Scott Stevens. A couple of GREAT minds in our sport. It was Scott Stevens that sent me to JP. I was asking Scott about coaching and he's getting out of one on one coaching because of time constraints. It all worked out for the best.

BTW: In the LOG forum check out MONTEGO's log. He's in up to his ears with Fortitude and out lines several different slits and programs. Not the prep log but his main log. It's a virtual "how to eat and train Fortitude". It will be well spent time my friend.

 For anyone wondering this member is the well known long time member  RETIREDARMY from the PM forum.  WELCOME BUDDY!!!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> For anyone wondering this member is the well known long time member  RETIREDARMY from the PM forum.  WELCOME BUDDY!!!!!



Lol... No wonder the number 0513 looked so familiar


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya it's good to see long time members from PM come over. Just wish we could hold onto more of them. Seams like a lot of them can be found lurking the peptide forums in the insulin threads. We need more action in the main forum. I keep trying and some times it really picks up but it always calms back down


----------



## Concreteguy

BTW: my back is hurting in new areas do to the different workout. Seams like Jordon really thought this one out. The training that is...…...


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, today is the PUSH. Let me wrap my head around this and start the weal preps.


----------



## rAJJIN

cant wait to see the progress pictures. Sounds like your doing the work


----------



## Concreteguy

Raj, for the last three weeks I've been gaining weight and cleaning up. This, with NO insulin and "for me" minimal amounts of gear. If I wasn't living it I just wouldn't believe it. JP, is saying when the scale stops we add 250 to 300 calories a day more. The training is "MEN ONLY NEED APPLY"...…..

 So far it's been 0 gains the first week. 9lbs the second week. 3 lbs the third. He said the perfect gain is (1) lb a week. 1 pound of real flesh a week. I'll take that all day long.


----------



## Concreteguy

My training partner is in law enforcement and he had to work today. So all my sets were to true failure instead of us hammering a couple assisted reps on everything. In a couple sets I felt like I just didn't burn it down and did an extra set. I walked out feeling like I just didn't get the job done but now that I'm home eating I can feel I'm all fucked up. In a good way. Don't know if I mentioned this but I'm on HGH 2 iu morning and night on training days.
 I think I'm going to ask him if I can go to every day. I'm looking for an edge to keep on the program and not be in such pain. The muscle pain and burning is off the charts. To boot this was a program I have never done with many new lifts that I would have felt much better having a spotter. But you never know what your getting asking some Dill to spot you. God knows I don't need an injury.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> My training partner is in law enforcement and he had to work today. So all my sets were to true failure instead of us hammering a couple assisted reps on everything. In a couple sets I felt like I just didn't burn it down and did an extra set. I walked out feeling like I just didn't get the job done but now that I'm home eating I can feel I'm all fucked up. In a good way. Don't know if I mentioned this but I'm on HGH 2 iu morning and night on training days.
> I think I'm going to ask him if I can go to every day. I'm looking for an edge to keep on the program and not be in such pain. The muscle pain and burning is off the charts. To boot this was a program I have never done with many new lifts that I would have felt much better having a spotter. But you never know what your getting asking some Dill to spot you. God knows I don't need an injury.



And an injury is what you would get from having strangers spot you
Never worth it


----------



## Concreteguy

Tonight was legs. these sets of 50 on the sled are fucking killing me guys. I come off the sled and I'm literally on the edge of fainting. I even told the trainers there not to hit me with the electric if I go down because I just fainted. I drive a four door Jeep with 37" tires and I'm having a hard time getting in it after LEGS. My wife is weighing out the proteins for my after training meals and the grill is warming up as I write this. The huge amount of carbs with the meal is bad enough but then the endless amounts of cereal is off the charts. EATING IS A JOB. The only thing that gets the meals down is seeing whats happening to my body. Even guys at the gym are saying " dude your fucking killing it", "WTF are yuo doing, trying to kill yourself?" "Wow Fitz, you look jacked"

It all carries me to the next workout!


----------



## Fitraver

I haven’t done 50 reppers in awhile they’re brutal. 

Side. Let: I just switched to a JM program as of today. Will be on a pull push legs schedule myself now. Haven’t done that in forever so will be a good shock. 

Keep killing it man.


----------



## Bigglenn

Just read through your entire log. Hell ya man! Keep it up! So inspiring!

I still can't believe the price it's costing you to have him as a coach, amazing deal. 

Hell your food bill alone for the month has to be more than your fee for him. HAHA

I've seen you as well over at PM, very informative posts as well. 

Again, very motivating, looking forward to seeing some pics and the end result. :headbang:


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Tonight was legs. these sets of 50 on the sled are fucking killing me guys. I come off the sled and I'm literally on the edge of fainting. I even told the trainers there not to hit me with the electric if I go down because I just fainted. I drive a four door Jeep with 37" tires and I'm having a hard time getting in it after LEGS. My wife is weighing out the proteins for my after training meals and the grill is warming up as I write this. The huge amount of carbs with the meal is bad enough but then the endless amounts of cereal is off the charts. EATING IS A JOB. The only thing that gets the meals down is seeing whats happening to my body. Even guys at the gym are saying " dude your fucking killing it", "WTF are yuo doing, trying to kill yourself?" "Wow Fitz, you look jacked"
> 
> It all carries me to the next workout!



Cereal?
Wish I had the money to get some one like that as a coach - think I am getting close to the end of my journey- I can't do it any more by my self


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Tonight was legs. these sets of 50 on the sled are fucking killing me guys. I come off the sled and I'm literally on the edge of fainting. I even told the trainers there not to hit me with the electric if I go down because I just fainted. I drive a four door Jeep with 37" tires and I'm having a hard time getting in it after LEGS. My wife is weighing out the proteins for my after training meals and the grill is warming up as I write this. The huge amount of carbs with the meal is bad enough but then the endless amounts of cereal is off the charts. EATING IS A JOB. The only thing that gets the meals down is seeing whats happening to my body. Even guys at the gym are saying " dude your fucking killing it", "WTF are yuo doing, trying to kill yourself?" "Wow Fitz, you look jacked"
> 
> It all carries me to the next workout!


Blend the cereal up


----------



## Concreteguy

Great idea. TY!


----------



## Concreteguy

Last night was the Death mode. I did LEGS. It was a program I have never done before and my knees are killing me. I came down the steps this morning at 6:15am for my 6:30 meal (left leg first over and over. I ate and have had the heating pad on them all morning. I feel about 70% at the moment and am vary happy it's an off day. Tomorrow is the big one PULL. Always a ground and pound with no relief from beginning to end. But I can feel my body changing and my lifts are sneaking up as I go. 

 Again, the eating is so important guys. That's whats making me stronger coming back at these muscles again and again. As I go through the work out you can see the thought that Jordon has put into the sequence of exercises. It makes me wonder what JM's "Creeping death" is all about as I do it? It just keeps building and breaking down and by the time it's over I just feel numb and shaky.


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing guys. Yesterday was the first time a had hunger pains waiting for the next meal. That's a VERY good sign.


----------



## Fitraver

I’m doin creeping death 2. Just had my first day yesterday.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Cereal?
> Wish I had the money to get some one like that as a coach - think I am getting close to the end of my journey- I can't do it any more by my self



You nut! Don't even talk that way bro. If I can do it YOU know you can. COWBOY UP SQUASTER!


----------



## Concreteguy

Couple of things to talk about. First off I don't think I'm recovering as fast as I should be. My legs are still hurting on a 1 to 10 a level 6. Been soaking them and a heating pad. Second after training my legs with my partner pushing the shit out of me I got some blood in my urine. My wife called a Dr she works with and was told is very likely some kind of small rupture caused by physical stress and asked if there was blood in my semen. We don't have an answer to that at the moment. Today the blood is almost completely gone and looks like I'll be fine. This was a bit of a wake up call for Johnny boy.
 Tonight is the PULL. It's the hardest  of the bunch. I'm going back at it full throttle. That's all I know. God knows how bad I want this and no way am I wasting my fucking time going through the motions.

 On a side note: I got a nice email from Jordon Thanking me for posting about his coaching and reminding me to be as honest as possible. "Good or bad just write what you want". He also said he's there for me if we run into issues, but he will always drive to get the most from his clients.  That was unexpected and nice to hear.


----------



## Aton

Concreteguy said:


> Couple of things to talk about. First off I don't think I'm recovering as fast as I should be. My legs are still hurting on a 1 to 10 a level 6. Been soaking them and a heating pad. Second after training my legs with my partner pushing the shit out of me I got some blood in my urine. My wife called a Dr she works with and was told is very likely some kind of small rupture caused by physical stress and asked if there was blood in my semen. We don't have an answer to that at the moment. Today the blood is almost completely gone and looks like I'll be fine. This was a bit of a wake up call for Johnny boy.
> Tonight is the PULL. It's the hardest  of the bunch. I'm going back at it full throttle. That's all I know. God knows how bad I want this and no way am I wasting my fucking time going through the motions.
> 
> On a side note: I got a nice email from Jordon Thanking me for posting about his coaching and reminding me to be as honest as possible. "Good or bad just write what you want". He also said he's there for me if we run into issues, but he will always drive to get the most from his clients.  That was unexpected and nice to hear.





I think the doc was on the right path. Most likely u ruptured a vessel in ur testicles. 

If ur wife helped u knock one out that would confirm. 

It’s not a huge concern as it will heel up but it’s something to think about while lifting.  Especially while it mends it self. 
Don’t hold ur breath on a lift continue to inhale or exhale. 
U may do all of the above and it was purely a bit of a fluke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Aton, thanks for your input. Cant even think about busting a nut. I sure hope it's a nothing burger and it moves to the rear view mirror. 

  I just want to kill this and grow! Just looked at the #3 PULL and it looks scary. Maybe it's my age but I'm telling you guys this is serious from any point of view if your really doing it as he wants it done.
   Just one of them are 3 sets of 8 to 10 dead lifts. 3 second concentrics and never touch the weights to the floor. Just carefully skim over the floor area and never reset or bounce. Now when you put a DC style load on that bar you have a fucking WAR ahead of you. First two sets are 8 to 10 and the last set is a TRUE failure count.


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> Raj, for the last three weeks I've been gaining weight and cleaning up. This, with NO insulin and "for me" minimal amounts of gear. If I wasn't living it I just wouldn't believe it. JP, is saying when the scale stops we add 250 to 300 calories a day more. The training is "MEN ONLY NEED APPLY"...…..
> 
> So far it's been 0 gains the first week. 9lbs the second week. 3 lbs the third. *He said the perfect gain is (1) lb a week. 1 pound of real flesh a week.* I'll take that all day long.



That's huge, there's 52 weeks in a year!


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> Tonight was legs. these sets of 50 on the sled are fucking killing me guys. I come off the sled and I'm literally on the edge of fainting. I even told the trainers there not to hit me with the electric if I go down because I just fainted. I drive a four door Jeep with 37" tires and I'm having a hard time getting in it after LEGS. My wife is weighing out the proteins for my after training meals and the grill is warming up as I write this. The huge amount of carbs with the meal is bad enough but then the endless amounts of cereal is off the charts. EATING IS A JOB. The only thing that gets the meals down is seeing whats happening to my body. Even guys at the gym are saying " dude your fucking killing it", "WTF are yuo doing, trying to kill yourself?" "Wow Fitz, you look jacked"
> 
> It all carries me to the next workout!



Sounds like a tough routine. And even though I’m not one to say “I told you so” (j/k, it’s what I live for!), would you care to revisit a back-and-forth we had some time ago? The one about rep ranges and what is the best rep range for superior muscle growth? You know, just sayin’. 

In all seriousness, it sounds like a killer program. Hopefully you get out as much as you’re putting in, because it sounds like you’re truly committed. Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Concreteguy

Sully I think we were talking about how it's best to build muscle and when I said you must go to true failure you said "no way" and sited several different ways that all made sense to me. Jordon wouldn't argue with you either. But he would say "there is only one best way". I believe with all my heart he is really onto it with this program. If you have any questions about it PM me bro.  I just cant advertise what he's selling to clients. Im sure you get that.


----------



## Concreteguy

BTW: I OWNED the PULL session tonight. I'll go into more detail later. Have to feed it now!


----------



## Concreteguy

I just filled out and submitted my Thursday morning check in with pics.

I was going to post pics but I'm carrying a little more shit than normal and I'm not comfortable posting pics with this look. They could end up on another forum with a heading of "Concreteguy is stage ready". God knows the world is full of assholes....lol.

 I have gained (1) pound this week. Literally, exactly 1 lb. So for the last three weeks I gained 9 then 3 then 1 per week. The gear has remained the same and so has the diet. The food intake hasn't changed from day one. I find it interesting he could guess based on how I looked and what my previous diet was, what to start me at and be so close to spot on. Concerning the check in, he wants to know my mood, hunger level, how I feel and my strength level. If I'm beating the book.

 I forgot the check in was this morning an didn't remember until last night around 10pm. So full of food and half asleep I tore my clothing off and had my poor wife take some pics of my "fluffy" body. Right now I look like a guy that's been training and is a perma bulker. I just hate not being clean. Fucking hate it! I told Jordon and he said "you have to have some fat to grow muscle". So that's the rule and I quess I better get used to it. I keep looking at clean pictures of me and I cant believe how much better I look.


----------



## Concreteguy

He got back to me. The diet stands unchanged. He was asking what areas of my body hurts the most and if it's a muscle hurt or joint? I answered it's age buddy. Don't worry I'm getting up to speed with every workout.

 And it's true. Today my back feels like I pounded it into ground beef but in a good way. Not like a truck drove over me. He also commented it's a good thing to have hunger. Ya know I was thinking about this whole deal and I really only have about 1.7 years to grow to my competitive weight and dimensions. I hope that's enough time for my old bones to grow. Were a long way from an aggressive posture on this chemically. Maybe he's just waiting to get a true base line on me? I can't imagine what would be happening if insulin were in play. But unless he says to do it, we will never know.


Update: Zero blood in urine. Absolutely nothing. I pissed on a white rag to see.


----------



## tri-terror

YO CG this is epic man and I can't wait to see pics of how the old man is doing lol!
Are you doing anything to help with digestion other than his meal outline?  Like pro biotics or anything?


----------



## Concreteguy

Welcome back Tri. I hope everything is working out for you buddy. 

  Yes there's yogurt in play through out the diet and pro biotics as well as a mix of proteins with every meal to avoid food allergies. Apparently if you consume the same, single protein over and over your body builds an allergy to it. Go figure.


----------



## Concreteguy

Today is a PUSH session.

BB shoulder press- 2 sets for 8 to 10
Flat DB PRESS-2 sets of 8 to 10
Narrow smith tricep press- 2 sets 8 to 10
High incline Hammer Strength press- 2 sets 8 to 10
Pec dec- 2 sets 8 to 10
Seated DB side laterals- 3 sets of 15

Tricep rope push downs- Stay at the same weight , but step in each time you fail- 3 sets and 3 points

Single arm preacher DB curls- 2 sets of 8 to 10

Now bare in mind most of the bicep work is done on the PULL day. It over laps into the push for increased frequency.

All sets are done DC style on most.

This is only 1 of the three PUSH workouts I rotate between. The others all change and pick apart other PUSH areas and over lap as well.


----------



## pjk1969

dude, ive been slackin this summer, not really even caring about gym time. your thread, what you're doing, has got me so fired up. i couldnt wait to go today, did push, finally put out the way i used to. 
great motivation u are! gonna be sore as hell these coming days but it feels good.


----------



## Concreteguy

PJK, THANK YOU brother. Those are exactly the kind of words that drive me. I can't believe I'm getting older. For so many years this is what I have done. It's all I know friend. Nothing means more to me than this last push to hopefully the top.
 Keep us posted on how your doing!


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm  starting to feel very good about doing the PUSH workouts. I  always ride the bike for 15 minutes before training and during this time I do multiple arm and shoulder stretches to warm up. The shoulder work is giving me pain but I'm working through it. I spoke to Jordon about the pain levels and he said "for a short time we could cut back to every other day training but it could only be for a short time". I'm passing on that and going to just keep pounding away guys. I'm not that guy.
 Today is #3LEGS. Legs is always a ground and pound. I'll do the same warm up and we always start with ham work to warm up the knees.
 Yesterday I had a Dr appointment just before training. As a result I didn't have time for the HIGH carb prep me just before training. The workout was great and I did consume the drink during training. I left the gym and went home. Walking in the house I got a little hypo feeling and thought that strange I'm not on any insulin. In the next 5 minutes I broke out in a soaking sweat and shakes. A full blown hypoglycemic attack caused just by depleting my body of all sugars just from the high intensity training were doing. This is the first time I have done this. This prep meal was also the very first meal I have missed in the entire time I've been on  this program.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm too fucked up to list it but #3 LEGS is the hardest routine for legs I have ever done in my life. When I can even think straight I will list it out in detail. I dare anyone to do this. Anyone!


----------



## Tallandsmal

Concreteguy said:


> Welcome back Tri. I hope everything is working out for you buddy.
> 
> Yes there's yogurt in play through out the diet and pro biotics as well as a mix of proteins with every meal to avoid food allergies. *Apparently if you consume the same, single protein over and over your body builds an allergy to it. Go figure.*



This does not make sense to me. I can imagine if you only eat chicken for protein each and every meal year round that your body will somehow dislike it. But then again, is there anyone who would actually do this? I somehow do not see the benefit of eating for instance salmon, chicken and eggs in one meal times three in stead of just eating a meal with salmon, a meal with chicken and a meal with eggs. How does this work CG?


----------



## Concreteguy

LEGS #3

Lying hamstring curls 2 sets of 8-10
Banded V squats  2 sets 8-10
Narrow smith squats 2 sets 8-10
Wide stance smith squats 8-10
Leg extension 1 set 8-10, 1 triple drop set
Leg press variation 2 sets of 12-15, 1 sets of 50 
Single leg standing ham curls 2 sets 8-10
Diamond trap bar dead lifts. 1 set 8-10 , 1 triple drop set
Abductor 1 quad drop  set starting at 15 reps
Adductor ""  ""  ""        ""     ""       ""      ""
Toe presses on the leg sled. 3 sets  10-12 with 1 min rest between sets, Last set into stretch and hold.

I literally cant walk right. To tell the truth, I'm getting tired of fucking crying to you guys like I'm some kind of GD pussy looking for a shoulder to cry on. Half way through this I was asking myself if the ship had left the harbor? Mike kept pushing me until I was making completely involuntary noises and we finished up after TWO hours. At least I got in all my prep meal so I wasn't going hypo again...….. Jordon told me if I want to put a day off between all my sessions I could but not for very long. To me THATS BITCHING OUT! NFW I'm doing that. I'll have guys stepping over me on the gym floor before I bitch out. There's a gear change coming soon and it should effect my recovery in a positive way. I'm out.


----------



## Concreteguy

Tallandsmal said:


> This does not make sense to me. I can imagine if you only eat chicken for protein each and every meal year round that your body will somehow dislike it. But then again, is there anyone who would actually do this? I somehow do not see the benefit of eating for instance salmon, chicken and eggs in one meal times three in stead of just eating a meal with salmon, a meal with chicken and a meal with eggs. How does this work CG?



I'm a robot following a plan. What ever is going on once I eat this shit is a GOOD thing. When I post pics of progress no one will question a thing on this plan. Remember friend, I'm an old dawg with years of training and gear use. Making a 58 year old man grow like a body builder is a task many would have just passed on. So when I get one of the most revered coaches in the industry at the moment on board I'm not asking anything other than "can I do it any better"? 
 What I will tell you is Jordon has degrees  in sports science, nutrition and everything else you would want a coach bring to the table. Im sure there is a good reason.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> I'm a robot following a plan. What ever is going on once I eat this shit is a GOOD thing. When I post pics of progress no one will question a thing on this plan. Remember friend, I'm an old dawg with years of training and gear use. Making a 58 year old man grow like a body builder is a task many would have just passed on. So when I get one of the most revered coaches in the industry at the moment on board I'm not asking anything other than "can I do it any better"?
> What I will tell you is Jordon has degrees  in sports science, nutrition and everything else you would want a coach bring to the table. Im sure there is a good reason.


Both him and his girl have so many degrees between them both. 
I can't wait to see when he adds in the big stuff- does he call the beginning stage1?


----------



## Concreteguy

No but I get the feeling this is baby steps at the moment. Cant really blame him. Getting the diet down and DOING the training is really a job at first. No reason to get aggressive if these two things aren't down pat.


----------



## Concreteguy

My right knee is killing me. It's joint pain. Been working on it all day.


----------



## Concreteguy

Today is the PULL. I'm starting to get a handle on this. My body is responding much better to the recovery days. So being about 5 weeks in I think I've turned an important corner with this training and diet. I feel more hunger and I'm staring to clean up a little. Not sure if I'm suppose to though.


I'm reading that JP has a reputation for putting his clients in to battle with them selfs in the gym. This I fully understand. Guys have dropped out after just 4 weeks. Can you imagine?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yesterday I did the #1 PULL and today is a day of trap pain. It's a good pain. Tomorrow morning I'm going to therapee to start range of motion work in my rotator cuff. I need this to hit double bis front and back. They even warned me it would hurt braking threw the scare tissue. But it has to get done for me to return to the stage. Nothing but fun...…………...who's idea was this anyway...lol


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Yesterday I did the #1 PULL and today is a day of trap pain. It's a good pain. Tomorrow morning I'm going to therapee to start range of motion work in my rotator cuff. I need this to hit double bis front and back. They even warned me it would hurt braking threw the scare tissue. But it has to get done for me to return to the stage. Nothing but fun...…………...who's idea was this anyway...lol


What type of tissue work are you getting done?

I did ART for a long time and it helped a lot but I just couldn't afford it anymore.


----------



## Concreteguy

They said both my shoulders are fully capped. Stretching and rubbing the scar tissue out with a metal tool. My insurance is covering it Thank God.


----------



## Concreteguy

The new cycle:

1000mgs Primo- per week
600mgs Test E- per week
600mgs Deca- per week
50mgs D-bol before training

Tonight is the PUSH. My body weight is tracking another 1 lb gain for the week. Maybe I'll pick up a few tenths?

I'm killing the diet. I fully realize this is whats putting me back together and moving the scale. So I fucking eat like a machine guys.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> The new cycle:
> 
> 1000mgs Primo- per week
> 600mgs Test E- per week
> 600mgs Deca- per week
> 50mgs D-bol before training
> 
> Tonight is the PUSH. My body weight is tracking another 1 lb gain for the week. Maybe I'll pick up a few tenths?
> 
> I'm killing the diet. I fully realize this is whats putting me back together and moving the scale. So I fucking eat like a machine guys.


Deca dick any one?
Sorry
That's a nice cycle- it's going to put on some great weight


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> The new cycle:
> 
> 1000mgs Primo- per week



rich men cycle...lol ... :headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Powerlifter

What was your cycle before this?


----------



## tri-terror

I'm curious about running deca with primo?


----------



## Concreteguy

I was running Test E, EQ, Primo, NPP for a total of 1850mgs per week.

I'm hoping to pick up a little magic with D-bol/deca synergy.

BTW last nights PUSH was another one of those workouts that took everything in me just to complete. Can't figure it out. I kill the diet and feel good walking in the gym and then hit the floor face down. Then at other times I feel great?


----------



## Concreteguy

Just completed my weekly check in. Im up 2.2lbs from last week. Told him my knees are killing me and it's effecting the strength of LEG days. I wrap them but to little avail. Told him some days are much better than others.


 I have to now do the exercises the therapist gave me for my shoulders...……..fun, fun, fun


----------



## squatster

I love EQ and completely hate deca
Can't wait to see how you do with the dbal- the deca and dbal should help out your knees


----------



## Concreteguy

I ended up gaining 2.2 pounds this week. Jordon likes it and now wants me to do a deload. That amounts to me just getting a pump in all the lifts and not coming close to beating the book. It's well over due and much needed. My sore joints will get a breather. I'm really changing guys. I'm a happy camper...……. I think the biggest change is my wheels so far. There on track to be better than ever in my life. Go figure


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing. I think there is something to be said for high dose PRIMO. Can't put my finger on it yet but I just feel a little different with the pumps and a hardening look. Could really be a good thing around the corner for me?


----------



## Concreteguy

I did the deload for the PUSH and tomorrow will be the PULL. It's just enough to get a pump so I'm not giving anything back.

I went for PT on my shoulders again today. They weren't making small talk today it was 45minutes of pain. Not a good pain either. This is that joint pain you always try to avoid. Very limited gains were made today. It left me off with a constant pain in both shoulder joints as a result. I'm doing this because I cant hit a full bicep pose because of limited rotator cuff motion. This is from years of training and not stretching. So now I pay the piper.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I did the deload for the PUSH and tomorrow will be the PULL. It's just enough to get a pump so I'm not giving anything back.
> 
> I went for PT on my shoulders again today. They weren't making small talk today it was 45minutes of pain. Not a good pain either. This is that joint pain you always try to avoid. Very limited gains were made today. It left me off with a constant pain in both shoulder joints as a result. I'm doing this because I cant hit a full bicep pose because of limited rotator cuff motion. This is from years of training and not stretching. So now I pay the piper.


I'm guessing you've tried the DC shoulder stretching?

I have rotation issues in my shoulder girdle like you mention but mine are just lack of mobility.

I practice my rear double standing against a colum at my house. It's about as wide as my back so what I'll do is put a band on my wrists, hit the pose and then lean back so the band stretches out on the colum. It makes me have to fight the band tension to get into position and has helped.


----------



## Concreteguy

TY, I'll be giving this a try for sure. I'm guessing you know the pain I'm in then....


----------



## Powerlifter

Look up Kelly Starret. He has a ton of videos on increasing shoulder mobility and shoulder health.


----------



## Concreteguy

Powerlifter said:


> Look up Kelly Starret. He has a ton of videos on increasing shoulder mobility and shoulder health.



TY and I will do that as soon as I'm done here.


----------



## Concreteguy

Good stuff POWERLIFTER!!!!!!!!!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/q0Elx93duAA[/ame]


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> TY, I'll be giving this a try for sure. I'm guessing you know the pain I'm in then....


Somewhat

I don't get pain I just have horrible mobility. Doing those along with broom handle and band stretches has helped but it's still not great.


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya, the pain I'm now feeling in my shoulder joints are from increasing my mobility. Good God does it hurt.


----------



## Concreteguy

Go to 3 minutes in and start there. This is a short video of me one week out from the Mr Pa show I won. If I can get back to there I can kill this. This was shot at Greg Longs gym in Trevose Pa. Greg really had a limited idea of what and how to get there.   


[ame]https://youtu.be/PkECyX_Fxcc[/ame]


----------



## juggy38

CG I’m confused when you say each set DC style but then list

BB OH Press 2 sets 8-10 reps
Close grip smith  bench 8-10 reps


So you do 1 set, 12-15 breaths, then one more set...then finished with that exercise?


----------



## pjk1969

check this out. turns out taking breaks can get u to the same level as someone going all out every week/month/year.
if those pains are gonna hang around, u shouldnt think u gotta just push thru it nonstop. breaks are beneficial and shouldnt make u think u didnt "man up" and keep going. 
wish id'a known this years ago.


----------



## pjk1969

pjk1969 said:


> check this out. turns out taking breaks can get u to the same level as someone going all out every week/month/year.
> if those pains are gonna hang around, u shouldnt think u gotta just push thru it nonstop. breaks are beneficial and shouldnt make u think u didnt "man up" and keep going.
> wish id'a known this years ago.



forgot the fuckin link. 
https://www.strongerbyscience.com/grow-like-a-new-lifter-again/


----------



## Concreteguy

juggy38 said:


> CG I’m confused when you say each set DC style but then list
> 
> BB OH Press 2 sets 8-10 reps
> Close grip smith  bench 8-10 reps
> 
> 
> So you do 1 set, 12-15 breaths, then one more set...then finished with that exercise?



1 to 2 warm up sets if needed. Then 2 all out sets failing between 8 to 10 reps and the last set I have to either get and extra rep more than last time or add weight and get that. There is also triple and quadruple set sets as well mixed into other lifts but during the same workout.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm doing the PUSH at full strength again tonight. My shoulders are killing me from the PT sessions but life goes on right.


----------



## squatster

With your pt
Did they tell you to be carefull?
They used to tell me they tore my muscle apart so don't work that muscle for 2 or 3 days or I can injure my self


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes they did tell me to take it easy. TONIGHT I fucking killed it guys. Crazy strong and I felt like starting over when we finished. It has to be the high dose primo kicking in. I never felt like that before. I bettered every lift by pounds. No 2.5 either. Unbelievable pump as well. So much so I was having a hard time bending my arm because my tri was pulling it back straight. Now I start to feed it. "The real work"...…..…….off to the kitcken


----------



## TheOtherOne55

love this log man....came over from ProMuscle just to keep up with ya haha


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> Yes they did tell me to take it easy. TONIGHT I fucking killed it guys. Crazy strong and I felt like starting over when we finished. It has to be the high dose primo kicking in. I never felt like that before. I bettered every lift by pounds. No 2.5 either. Unbelievable pump as well. So much so I was having a hard time bending my arm because my tri was pulling it back straight. Now I start to feed it. "The real work"...…..…….off to the kitcken



Don't tear anything CG!


----------



## Concreteguy

Crazy knee pain doing LEGS tonight. Should I be doing HGH? With pain like this it makes me question WTF I'm doing guys. It just makes day to day life miserable. I can hardly get into my Jeep or go up and down steps. Not good


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> Crazy knee pain doing LEGS tonight. Should I be doing HGH? With pain like this it makes me question WTF I'm doing guys. It just makes day to day life miserable. I can hardly get into my Jeep or good up and down steps. Not good



The reality is, we're not in our 20's or 30's anymore.  JP isn't where you are in life.  Talk to him and see what he says about an adjustment.  Sore muscles are one thing but sore joints are another.  One clears up in a few days and the other keeps you from training.

You've mentioned it's similar to DC style.  There's a reason Dante recommends that people over 39 don't do traditional DC training.  He recommends a modified version with less weights and more reps.


----------



## Concreteguy

BIO, 100% correct. I was expecting a higher rep version of the DC training when I looked into how he trains clients. Today is my check in and I'll ask.


----------



## Dens228

I've been back to doing DC for quite awhile now.  The first adjustment I made was making sure the first part of the RP was 12+, but now I'm leaning towards the 15+ range.  Mainly for my joints.......I'm a couple months away from 55 so not NEARLY as old as your old ass CC.


----------



## Concreteguy

The plan for LEGS is to move rep ranges from 8 to 10 to 15 to 20. An exaggerated warm up will take place for legs as well. The warm up will be a stepping up slowly that will lead to full blown pumps. This will be done on the leg extension machine. This will in turn pre-exhaust me going into sled and squat work. Full knee wraps for each and all sets including warm ups.


Tonight is the PULL#2. This was by far the roughest of all of them.



One more thing, I gave back 3.5lbs doing this deload. That was a total fucking bummer...……...


----------



## Concreteguy

I hit PULL tonight like I had a super charger powering me. My partner couldn't believe it. He worked hard also. But he always lays down the mark for me to beat. T-Bar rows were killers. Then the one arm rowing was fucked up it hurt so good We were so fucked up leaving the gym we were just laughing at what just took place. God, I wish it was always like this. I'm growing guys...… Time to start the eating until I go to sleep program.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I hit PULL tonight like I had a super charger powering me. My partner couldn't believe it. He worked hard also. But he always lays down the mark for me to beat. T-Bar rows were killers. Then the one arm rowing was fucked up it hurt so good We were so fucked up leaving the gym we were just laughing at what just took place. God, I wish it was always like this. I'm growing guys...… Time to start the eating until I go to sleep program.


I'm finally hitting the point where I'm going to have to add in cardio for this prep. Pretty surprising I haven't needed it yet but, I'm about to be in the 2x day, low carb, awful sleep stage.... Can't wait


----------



## Concreteguy

I got up this morning and found I have gained back all the weight I had lost from the deloading. That was a welcome surprise.


----------



## Concreteguy

Jordon also has me raising my omega's to 2000mgs a day and curcumin to 800mgs twice a day for my knees.


----------



## Concreteguy

THE CURCUMIN IS UNBELIEVABLE! Two hours after taking the first 800mgs I feel ZERO knee pain. If this continues to work like this it's X-MASS come early guys. This will be my ticket to go to the next level. I never had "wheels". This time will be different. Keep your fingers crossed for me guys.


----------



## BEASTZ6

No disrespect CG, but growing wheels at your age is going to be quite a challenge. I can say this because I am eight years older than you, so I know of what I speak. I was grinding out 50 reps with 500 lbs on the leg press at age 60, and my knees hurt 24/7. I now go light weight and do 100 rep sets with no pain in the knees. I am really looking forward to your results with JP. Respect!


----------



## juggy38

CG can you post up some
Of the movements y’all did on pull day?


----------



## Concreteguy

Sure thing Juggy!

T-bar rows
cable single arm rows, double arm rows
Cable pull downs, single arm and double
cable rope(straight arm) pull downs in the front of the body
chest supported rows to the mid body
weighted chin ups into body weight chins into machine spotted chins


----------



## Concreteguy

BEASTZ6 said:


> No disrespect CG, but growing wheels at your age is going to be quite a challenge. I can say this because I am eight years older than you, so I know of what I speak. I was grinding out 50 reps with 500 lbs on the leg press at age 60, and my knees hurt 24/7. I now go light weight and do 100 rep sets with no pain in the knees. I am really looking forward to your results with JP. Respect!



Ya know what? This is tuff enough without being reminded how fucking old I am and how hard what I'm doing is. I have read countless times "you cant build muscle over X_____ age." Please tell me again...…. How should the LOG read? I wish I had bigger wheels but because it fucking hurts just to walk on them and I'm old as fuck, lets just forget about bigger wheels and talk about the Eagles? BEASTZ6, all I can do is develop a plan and fucking try. Dude, I'm killing this diet and training on a level few will EVER visit. That's all I can do. I had a current panel pulled and my PSA and every thing else was GTG. I'm not crazy. All I can do is try.  Tonight is the first time I'm doing the new LEG program. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Concreteguy

The pain in my knee was so bad tonight I had to just fucking leave the gym 3/4 of the way into it. GREAT!


----------



## squatster

For growing the legs - go get deep tissue massages or get the fascia stripped- gotta break up that top cement brotha.
You keep pushing them and they will grow man- 
Don't listen to any one- break them up and and keep pushing- give the vitamins he told you to use a chance. 
Let's grow these fuckers


----------



## squatster

You may need to find a different foot position  to make your knee feel better on leg day- even out of the gym-look at what shoes you are we as ring- look at how the soles are wearing out- when my hear starts to wear out on the out side I need to get new ones- some times my knees and feet hurt so bad - all I need to do is tighten my shoes up- or chuck them out.
Just my 2 cents - just some thoughts


----------



## *Bio*

CG you need to take a break on the legs until it clears up.  Sometimes it's just the way it is.  Not what you want to hear but this is definitely the wrong type of pain.  Sounds like it could be patellar tendonitis.  Look it up and see if it fits as well as ways to treat it.  You don't need an injury, tendonitis is bad enough (if that's what it is).


----------



## Concreteguy

Patellar tendonitis is exactly what I have. I fit the bill to a T. Jordon got back to me and said "stop all exercises that cause pain". My knee hurt so bad last night I took the only pain killer we had in the house. I think it's called Traveston? It was scripted to my dog for her operation. I took a couple and it did work but I tossed my guts this morning. I have to be able to use my legs for the PULL program tomorrow.  I'm at about 50% of the pain from last night.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Patellar tendonitis is exactly what I have. I fit the bill to a T. Jordon got back to me and said "stop all exercises that cause pain". My knee hurt so bad last night I took the only pain killer we had in the house. I think it's called Traveston? It was scripted to my dog for her operation. I took a couple and it did work but I tossed my guts this morning. I have to be able to use my legs for the PULL program tomorrow.  I'm at about 50% of the pain from last night.


Kratom.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Kratom.



Do you smoke that shit? I can't do that if that's the case.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Do you smoke that shit? I can't do that if that's the case.


Nah. It's a leaf that's ground into a powder that you mix into a drink or tea.

Best pain killing thing I've used aside from straight opiates. It's also very energizing and gives you a feeling of well being


----------



## juggy38

Bpc 157 250-500mcg daily is a godsend CG. Try it
.


----------



## TheOtherOne55

montego said:


> Nah. It's a leaf that's ground into a powder that you mix into a drink or tea.
> 
> Best pain killing thing I've used aside from straight opiates. It's also very energizing and gives you a feeling of well being



Totally

I'd double up on Circumin dosages and throw some Kratom in there. 
Kratom is _also_ one hell of an appetite suppressant to me. So watch out.


----------



## Concreteguy

Where do I get kratom?

BTW: I fucking killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Where do I get kratom?
> 
> BTW: I fucking killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent you a pm.


----------



## montego

montego said:


> Sent you a pm.





Concreteguy said:


> Where do I get kratom?
> 
> BTW: I fucking killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!


Also, if you have Netflix, watch "A Leaf Of Faith".

Is a documentary by Chris Bell, the guy who did bigger stronger faster, prescription thugs about Kratom. Very insightful.


----------



## d2r2ddd

take it easy CG, i think you are over pushing yrself. 
We are always young at heart right ? lol....


----------



## pitshack

Bear in mind CG, kratom isn't a traditional opioid but it does work on the mu opioid receptor just like any real opioid does. So with prolonged and regular use you stand the chance of becoming physically addicted to it and going through withdrawal if you go without. Again, this would be with prolonged, regular use. The withdrawal isn't as bad as kicking heroin but it is no walk in the park either, especially when you factor your age in. I've had several patients land on my unit in the past year or so who were going through withdrawal from it. I in no way am trying to disrespect you Montego, just trying to make CG aware if he wasn't already.


----------



## montego

pitshack said:


> Bear in mind CG, kratom isn't a traditional opioid but it does work on the mu opioid receptor just like any real opioid does. So with prolonged and regular use you stand the chance of becoming physically addicted to it and going through withdrawal if you go without. Again, this would be with prolonged, regular use. The withdrawal isn't as bad as kicking heroin but it is no walk in the park either, especially when you factor your age in. I've had several patients land on my unit in the past year or so who were going through withdrawal from it. I in no way am trying to disrespect you Montego, just trying to make CG aware if he wasn't already.


I've been using Kratom for well over 2 years and have went off it a couple times without any issues.

I would liken it to caffeine withdraw, no where in the realm of opiate withdraw which I have experienced as well.

I do understand your concern but, the interaction between the opiate receptor with Kratom is not the same as an opiate.


----------



## TheOtherOne55

Im in the same boat. Have used Kratom off and on for 3 years now. 
No problems coming off. I have heard bad stories though. 
With responsible use, you should be fine CG. 

A couple times a week would be good as you DO build a tolerance to it. 




montego said:


> I've been using Kratom for well over 2 years and have went off it a couple times without any issues.
> 
> I would liken it to caffeine withdraw, no where in the realm of opiate withdraw which I have experienced as well.
> 
> I do understand your concern but, the interaction between the opiate receptor with Kratom is not the same as an opiate.


----------



## Concreteguy

WELL IT JUST KEEPS ON COMING. Most of you guys know I live  on the water front in Osborne Island NJ. The hurricane in the Carolinas has raised our tide water levels to a height that floods the mashes around my home. The flooded marshes have grasshoppers in them. At the moment theres thousands of them covering my back patio and the grill I cook on. So I prepared my chicken on a skillet Wednesday night and undercooked it. This lead to a food poisoning condition that caused me to shit and puke for two days straight. I didn't even do the check in with Jordon so I'm wondering how pissed he is? I'm going to take off till Monday and start with PUSH. This brake has brought my nee back to about 90%. I posted about my knee pain over at PM and a well known member that's also a Doctor (GOT GAME) said to stop fucking around and get an MRI. So that's the plan.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> WELL IT JUST KEEPS ON COMING. Most of you guys know I live  on the water front in Osborne Island NJ. The hurricane in the Carolinas has raised our tide water levels to a height that floods the mashes around my home. The flooded marshes have grasshoppers in them. At the moment theres thousands of them covering my back patio and the grill I cook on. So I prepared my chicken on a skillet Wednesday night and undercooked it. This lead to a food poisoning condition that caused me to shit and puke for two days straight. I didn't even do the check in with Jordon so I'm wondering how pissed he is? I'm going to take off till Monday and start with PUSH. This brake has brought my nee back to about 90%. I posted about my knee pain over at PM and a well known member that's also a Doctor (GOT GAME) said to stop fucking around and get an MRI. So that's the plan.


Head up.

Be smart.

Be consistent.

Be successful.

A bump in the road only turns into a pot hole if you keep going over it again and again.

(I just made that up...... I'm a regular Shakespeare) [emoji28]


----------



## RA0513

Grasshoppers are a good source of protein[emoji51]should have let them fry with the chicken!! Kidding aside, hope you get some good news with your MRI... good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

I little tid bit. Got up this morning to a weight under 200lbs. Do I even have to tell you how fucking upset I was. How the fuck is it even possible to do this without losing a limb? Jordon, said to rest up and get back to it ASAP! I'm going to eat pizza and ice-cream till Monday morning. Then back on the wagon.


And TY for all the support going through this bad patch guys. It truly makes a difference.


----------



## grizz

Concreteguy said:


> I little tid bit. Got up this morning to a weight under 200lbs. Do I even have to tell you how fucking upset I was. How the fuck is it even possible to do this without losing a limb? Jordon, said to rest up and get back to it ASAP! I'm going to eat pizza and ice-cream till Monday morning. Then back on the wagon.
> 
> 
> And TY for all the support going through this bad patch guys. I truly makes a difference.



Enjoy the pizza. You'll get it back and then some.


----------



## Concreteguy

I switched over to hamburger, eggs and whey as protein sources until I screw my head back on. The thought of chicken makes me sick at the moment.

 Tonight is the PUSH. Maybe it will be better than I'm expecting? With my weight down and felling smaller, I just don't feel like tossing the weights around yet. But I'm gonna do it. That's my job...…..


----------



## Concreteguy

I just barely survived  tonight's PUSH session. I felt week and now that I'm home I have zero appetite.


----------



## squatster

It will all come right back in. 
How much weight did you drop?
That's the only hard part with out- the growth or mk677 
Does he even use growth or insulin?
Or dose he wait till you max out


----------



## Concreteguy

I can't believe I'm even writing this.

Last Monday I came home from training and my temperature went up to 102 degrees. Tues day morning it was 98.6. Tues night when my wife got home from work it was 103.2.  Straight to the  doctors I go. After a litany of tests it turns out I have a really bad urinary track infection. They gave me a shot of a strong antibiotic and scripted me pills to take. They told me if I build another temp I have to go straight to the hospital because the antibiotics aren't working and "I could die from this".  
   I honestly cant even fucking believe this is happening.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I can't believe I'm even writing this.
> 
> Last Monday I came home from training and my temperature went up to 102 degrees. Tues day morning it was 98.6. Tues night when my wife got home from work it was 103.2.  Straight to the  doctors I go. After a litany of tests it turns out I have a really bad urinary track infection. They gave me a shot of a strong antibiotic and scripted me pills to take. They told me if I build another temp I have to go straight to the hospital because the antibiotics aren't working and "I could die from this".
> I honestly cant even fucking believe this is happening.


Time to throttle back


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya, I'm down for at least a few days minimum. I'm looking at Monday. All kidding aside I'm eating pizza, McDonalds and ice cream to try keep weight on and recover a bit. Looking at the scale just depresses me.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff

Concreteguy said:


> Ya, I'm down for at least a few days minimum. I'm looking at Monday. All kidding aside I'm eating pizza, McDonalds and ice cream to try keep weight on and recover a bit. Looking at the scale just depresses me.


Brother, you need healthy fats and lots of micronutrients from whole foods. So go for nuts, olive oil, fish, veggies, fruits, high quality meats. You can't rebuilt cartilage with empty calories from McDonalds. Not to mention inflammation levels on fast food.


----------



## Concreteguy

Jeff, you should be posting more often brother. We need more dummies like you sounding off....


----------



## BillyBonez

I watched that Primo video JP made. Just placed an order for some


----------



## Concreteguy

IMO he's dead on point when he said to not do less than 700mgs a week. Good move!


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm feeling great my temp is completely gone. The Doctor said no gym until Monday. Figured I would have my wife take a pic last night just to see how fast I snap back to where I was. Then I was thinking "Hell, just post it up WTF" So here I am 14 lbs less than my last check in. I'm not flexing a muscle in my body. WHY am I standing like I'm sliding into first base???? God only knows...…. Anyway you can see even being in the hole like this my legs are better than I have ever posted. My gut is distended but that's where Jordon has you make your gains in the off season. I was so much fuller before the shit storm I looked very different. I have been hesitant to post pic's and by posting my worst I have "baptized myself by fire". At 58 I have plenty of time to fix this mess. I feel good about where I'm at and what I need to do. 

One more thing. This is zero insulin and zero HGH. no sarms or peps. Only Test,deca,primo and shit tons of food and as BBOY says "moving slag iron"


----------



## Fitraver

Concreteguy said:


> IMO he's dead on point when he said to not do less than 700mgs a week. Good move!





I think he says 700 right? Unless he made a new video saying 1000. The one i watched he said 700 was minimum but higher the better.


----------



## Concreteguy

You are correct sir!


----------



## squatster

Can see a big difference in your traps and shoulders also brotha. 
Once you shred they are going to be banging


----------



## squatster

Forgot to ask- do you use Proviron at all?
Had a few freinds have problems with urinary tract infections- one of my freind kept having blood in his cum- 
They won't go near proviron any more


----------



## Concreteguy

Ty for the comments Squatster No I don't take proviron. and I have never had blood in my seamen. Thank God.


----------



## Concreteguy

Worked in the yard today and feeling good. Were going out for dinner tonight and I'm going to feast upon some grilled tuna and rice. Looking forward to getting back on the horse.


----------



## Concreteguy

*Making a gear change*

I'll still be running the 500 test and 500 deca but instead on the primo I'll be switching to DHB at 500mgs a week for a total of 1500mgs. I'm going to be switching back and forth between the primo and DHB every 6 weeks for quiet a while unless I find I have to up some of the values.

BTW ALL of my gear is home brewed from Anabolicraws.


----------



## squatster

Sorry for this question- what is DHB?
And why not run tne primo?


----------



## Concreteguy

Dyhydroboldenone (spelling)


I'm switching it in and out to keep my body responding at 100%. That and the primo are the POP in the cycle. If you look up DHB it will open your eyes brother.


----------



## *Bio*

Man CG, I'm sorry to hear about your setbacks but they're temporary and the weights are in the same place you left them!  Dust yourself off and get back at it.  I've had to do it more times than I care to remember.  I haven't trained in 5 months.  Having another neck surgery at the end of October...just had one at the end of June.  I only do cardio these days.  The last time I weighed myself I had lost 25lbs...who knows, it might be up to 30 now...I was 230lbs.  This will be my 6th surgery in four and a half years plus a broken vertebrae. I'm not happy right now but the weights will be there once I'm healed and I'll be back with a focus to rebuild myself!!  Hang in there CG!  The setbacks only drive us more!!


----------



## Concreteguy

*Bio* said:


> Man CG, I'm sorry to hear about your setbacks but they're temporary and* the weights are in the same place you left them! * Dust yourself off and get back at it.  I've had to do it more times than I care to remember.  I haven't trained in 5 months.  Having another neck surgery at the end of October...just had one at the end of June.  I only do cardio these days.  The last time I weighed myself I had lost 25lbs...who knows, it might be up to 30 now...I was 230lbs.  This will be my 6th surgery in four and a half years plus a broken vertebrae. I'm not happy right now but the weights will be there once I'm healed and I'll be back with a focus to rebuild myself!!  Hang in there CG!  The setbacks only drive us more!!



That's funny shit BIO.lol    My set backs are nothing in comparison to your nightmare. I can only keep saying prayers for ya buddy!

My new concern is the Cipro they have me taking literally makes your tendons brittle. They said it looks like I go to the gym a lot and because of the Cipro I should take it easy for a while. Can you even believe that? How can this get worse?????


----------



## grizz

I'm just glad the Cipro seems to be working. That is some heavy duty stuff there. My personal experience with it was that I had no issues as long as I didn't train over 80% of my max, but I only had to take it for a couple weeks. I don't know what it does if you have to take it longer than that.


----------



## Concreteguy

Grizz, that's great info brother. TY  Now I have a starting range.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> That's funny shit BIO.lol    My set backs are nothing in comparison to your nightmare. I can only keep saying prayers for ya buddy!
> 
> My new concern is the Cipro they have me taking literally makes your tendons brittle. They said it looks like I go to the gym a lot and because of the Cipro I should take it easy for a while. Can you even believe that? How can this get worse?????


I have a question.

I'm a believer in heavy weights, progressive overload, lower volume and higher frequency much like Jordan since, I follow Scott Stevenson and he had such a big impact on Jordan from a coaching and learning stand point.

I have always believed that age is just a number and you can still utilize those ideologies but, you have to adjust your mind.

Since you have had so much trouble with joint pains and such, have you thought of just adjusting your rep execution? Not that you're preforming reps that are sloppy, maybe focus on a little more TUT with extra emphasis on the peak contraction and eccentric loads?

You could be doing this already and if so just tell me shut up but, even adding in an extra two count to your eccentric would force you to drop weight to hit the target rep range while keeping the concentric portion explosive which is important.

Load is relative to stimulus.

I don't wanna come off out of line since you're working with a guy who knows more then I'll ever dream of, I just hate seeing you pound yourself into the dirt..... The injuries, the bugs, I bet they're more related then you might think.


----------



## Concreteguy

Montego, I would never tell you to "shut up". I really appreciate your input. More than you know, I think.
 Jordon has me in the 18 to 20 rep range on every lift I do now. My partner is having me do assisted reps on every set also. Every lift is a failure set and then a drop and fail again. Some of the lifts are triple drops.
 We fucking killed it tonight! I'm now going three days in a row and one day off. So the three days will be one complete circuit completing a full body training.

 As far as the DHB? There is ZERO pip and it has a effect kinda like DNP. I makes you feel warm. Like your sitting in the sun. Should be interesting seeing this play out. Well I have to make a stake and 130 grams of rice and then wash it down with 120 grams of Rice Crispies. Then I still have a huge meal before going to bead.


----------



## squatster

I my self need to do keep my form strict with rep range from 12 to failure.  I go out of form and pay for it big time.
My body just won't do the heavy weights to failure any more.  I think if I worked with a power lifter again the strength would come back- but if I gret hurt again I am out.
I can't see fallow these young guys at my age


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Montego, I would never tell you to "shut up". I really appreciate your input. More than you know, I think.
> Jordon has me in the 18 to 20 rep range on every lift I do now. My partner is having me do assisted reps on every set also. Every lift is a failure set and then a drop and fail again. Some of the lifts are triple drops.
> We fucking killed it tonight! I'm now going three days in a row and one day off. So the three days will be one complete circuit completing a full body training.
> 
> As far as the DHB? There is ZERO pip and it has a effect kinda like DNP. I makes you feel warm. Like your sitting in the sun. Should be interesting seeing this play out. Well I have to make a stake and 130 grams of rice and then wash it down with 120 grams of Rice Crispies. Then I still have a huge meal before going to bead.



You're a good dude CG!!

Great to hear that on the DHB. I can't wait to get mine to hold when Guaiacol comes in. How much are you running a week now? What has JP said about DHB?


----------



## Concreteguy

TY for the comment!

I'm running 500mgs a week. JP in one of his video's said to stat it at 350mgs. But he wasn't directing that statement at me. I have 2 years to go or blow. Why in the world would I hold back on anything? To me it makes no sense. I'm  all in and that's that.


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> TY for the comment!
> 
> I'm running 500mgs a week. JP in one of his video's said to stat it at 350mgs. But he wasn't directing that statement at me. I have 2 years to go or blow. Why in the world would I hold back on anything? To me it makes no sense. I'm  all in and that's that.



Yeah I was just wondering his thoughts on the compound in general since not too many BB'ers talk about it. Seems like about 400-450mg is the average dose I see posted.... imagine how hot you'd feel if you ran a gram lol


----------



## SURGE

Have you rotated primo for DHB or have you just added it on top of the primo? Good news you are feeling better. The higher rep range should be better for you if you have been experiencing so much pain with heavier loads. It's frustrating but as you know you can still gain lifting less weight. I am surprised he has you going to failure on every single set. Are you taking many supps to assist your immune system?


----------



## Viking

CG are you using any insulin now?


----------



## Concreteguy

SURGE said:


> Have you rotated primo for DHB or have you just added it on top of the primo? Good news you are feeling better. The higher rep range should be better for you if you have been experiencing so much pain with heavier loads. It's frustrating but as you know you can still gain lifting less weight. I am surprised he has you going to failure on every single set. Are you taking many supps to assist your immune system?



I'm rotating in and out (in place of the primo)


----------



## Concreteguy

Viking said:


> CG are you using any insulin now?



I'm doing three iu hgh with 2iu of humalin R twice a day.


----------



## Concreteguy

I did legs last night and this morning I'm not a cripple. I occluded my legs and went with about 70% of my 1RM for set of 20s. I got way into the muscles and activated them I'm sure. Much more important is I'm up and walking today. One more thing, My PT guy told me to quit wrapping my knees because it stops the knee cap from moving up and down as you bend it. I think this also made a huge difference.


----------



## Concreteguy

As the day has gone on my legs are progressively getting sorer. But it's a good hurt. We really got deep into them last night. Straight leg deads are killer.

 Going to be adding 50mgs Dbol before training to the program. This is more raws from Anabolicraws. BTW: been getting good service from them. They fly local.

Tomorrow is PULL.


----------



## squatster

Does your trainer have you on the slin and hgh?
Or should I say-- does he know?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes Sir!


----------



## Concreteguy

OK, back was brutal. I finally found an exercise that hits the lower traps well on me. Its a seated cable row with a with lat pull down bar. The trick is pulling in to the lower chest with the elbows way up. I had to add this into the back program because I could see I still wasn't getting what I needed. 


 BTW: it turns out the DHB does have a little pip and in one shot it really hurt. But it was only one shot TG. Getting all the food down has been tuff for me getting started back up. I just have to do better and I will. My entire back feels like road kill. A good muscle pain but still PAIN.  

 I didn't feel anything from the Dbol before training. No kick of any kind. But I will continue it. I need the Dbol working with the other drugs to grow. It will jack the test numbers pretty good.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> OK, back was brutal. I finally found an exercise that hits the lower traps well on me. Its a seated cable row with a with lat pull down bar. The trick is pulling in to the lower chest with the elbows way up. I had to add this into the back program because I could see I still wasn't getting what I needed.
> 
> 
> BTW: it turns out the DHB does have a little pip and in one shot it really hurt. But it was only one shot TG. Getting all the food down has been tuff for me getting started back up. I just have to do better and I will. My entire back feels like road kill. A good muscle pain but still PAIN.
> 
> I didn't feel anything from the Dbol before training. No kick of any kind. But I will continue it. I need the Dbol working with the other drugs to grow. It will jack the test numbers pretty good.


Oh man! I've got the exercise for you.

Low Cable Row with the neutral grip pull down bar. Don't use the handles, grab the rounded inside part that connects to the bar at the bottom so your hands are turned out a little.

Pull to your UPPER chest and bring the elbows up like you're going into a double bicep.... Fire


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> OK, back was brutal. I finally found an exercise that hits the lower traps well on me. Its a seated cable row with a with lat pull down bar. The trick is pulling in to the lower chest with the elbows way up. I had to add this into the back program because I could see I still wasn't getting what I needed.
> 
> 
> BTW: it turns out the DHB does have a little pip and in one shot it really hurt. But it was only one shot TG. Getting all the food down has been tuff for me getting started back up. I just have to do better and I will. My entire back feels like road kill. A good muscle pain but still PAIN.
> 
> I didn't feel anything from the Dbol before training. No kick of any kind. But I will continue it. I need the Dbol working with the other drugs to grow. It will jack the test numbers pretty good.



Where'd you pin the DHB?

I never noticed too much from Dbol pre-workout


----------



## Concreteguy

Iv'e been hitting shoulders but I'm going to have to rotate out from there. Pip is catching up to me.


----------



## danieltx

Just read through this whole log - great stuff.

At 31, I love seeing older guys still pushing hard and in great shape. You're what motivates me to keep going!


----------



## Concreteguy

Danieltx, thank you for the words of encouragement. Stuff like that keeps me going bro. 

 One more thing, WELCOME TO ANASCI! Please keep up the posting. We have thousands of reader and very few active/posting members.


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys I just killed PUSH today. My shoulders are hurting me but what else is new?

I want to point out a change we made today that is going to effect this whole thing positively. Somewhere along the way we started doing assisted failure reps at the end of our sets. As you know this does more damage to the muscle. JP NEVER said to do this EVER! We just got all mind fucked on ripping our selves apart training. Well, that's all over with. I'm thinking my body will start responding better to off days and I'll be on my way to feeling better.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Guys I just killed PUSH today. My shoulders are hurting me but what else is new?
> 
> I want to point out a change we made today that is going to effect this whole thing positively. Somewhere along the way we started doing assisted failure reps at the end of our sets. As you know this dose more damage to the muscle. JP NEVER said to do this EVER! We just got all mind fucked on ripping our selves apart training. Well, that's all over with. I'm thinking my body will start responding better to off days and I'll be on my way to feeling better.



Its going to make a huge difference in your size and shape not going to failure- not- saying it's not great- but not if he doesn't tell to. You- were burning the candle at both ends. 
Can't wait to see how this in folds now.
Your couch must have been wondering why your body wasn't doing what he ordered it to.


----------



## Concreteguy

Reading my above post I don't think I made it clear what were now doing. JP has me doing reps to MY natural failure point. "The last possible rep". What we were doing is going WELL beyond this with several assisted failure reps. Big difference guys.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Reading my above post I don't think I made it clear what were now doing. JP has me doing reps to MY natural failure point. "The last possible rep". What we were doing is going WELL beyond this with several assisted failure reps. Big difference guys.


Good I read what you wrote right.
Big big difference - between them both- can't wait to see how you do


----------



## Aton

How’s the weight coming along concrete?  Have you been packing it on or leaning out or both?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

I got up this morning and didn't like what I saw. I lost a pound. Go figure.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I got up this morning and didn't like what I saw. I lost a pound. Go figure.


[emoji53]

One lb...... Probably just took a bigger poo yesterday [emoji28]


----------



## Concreteguy

I have more bad news. I have to stop the DHB immediately. This is the ONLY compound I have ever done that makes me a nasty/ paranoid idiot. I'm going back to the 1000mgs of primo instead of this stuff. I mixed up 100ml of this stuff and now I guess I'll be running a DHB sale...…….. If it's raining pussies I get hit in the head with a dick EVERY TIME!


----------



## squatster

It's great to see that you noticed the problem. I can't do tren for that same reason- my body loves tren-BUT
Wish every one would pay attention like you did brotha


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> I have more bad news. I have to stop the DHB immediately. This is the ONLY compound I have ever done that makes me a nasty/ paranoid idiot. I'm going back to the 1000mgs of primo instead of this stuff. I mixed up 100ml of this stuff and now I guess I'll be running a DHB sale...…….. If it's raining pussies I get hit in the head with a dick EVERY TIME!



Ahhh damn, was looking forward to your experience! But you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> I have more bad news. I have to stop the DHB immediately. This is the ONLY compound I have ever done that makes me a nasty/ paranoid idiot. I'm going back to the 1000mgs of primo instead of this stuff. I mixed up 100ml of this stuff and now I guess I'll be running a DHB sale...…….. If it's raining pussies I get hit in the head with a dick EVERY TIME!



Also, methylated 1-Test should be even worse. Guess I'll know soon when it comes in


----------



## Concreteguy

Bill, I hope you fair better with it than I did. I can see the vascularity coming in and a fullness, but it could also just be my body getting back up and tuned again? There is no denying the DHB is doing a number on my head. No way can I continue down the DHB road...…...


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Bill, I hope you fair better with it than I did. I can see the vascularity coming in and a fullness, but it could also just be my body getting back up and tuned again? There is no denying the DHB is doing a number on my head. No way can I continue down the DHB road...…...


How much / long did you run it


----------



## Concreteguy

A week and a half. "LONG ENOUGH"    LOL


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Bill, I hope you fair better with it than I did. I can see the vascularity coming in and a fullness, but it could also just be my body getting back up and tuned again? There is no denying the DHB is doing a number on my head. No way can I continue down the DHB road...…...



M1T should be worse for sure. Mainly, the lethargy is what will probably get me. I may start out at 5mg/ed


----------



## Concreteguy

I did M1T and loved it buddy. It was like taking a hand full of Dbol a day.lol

Those were the fastest/best gains I ever made in my life time. Is this an injectable your mixing up? If you google about M1T it all reads like its rat poison. But I'm still kicking.   I think I was at 15 or 20 mg a day?


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> I did M1T and loved it buddy. It was like taking a hand full of Dbol a day.lol
> 
> Those were the fastest/best gains I ever made in my life time. Is this an injectable your mixing up? If you google about M1T it all reads like its rat poison. But I'm still kicking.   I think I was at 15 or 20 mg a day?



Yeah it seems about 20mg is the average dose for it. i may just start at 5mg for about a week and then up to 10mg. Want to use the minimum amount so I don't feel like shit lol

Just got the raw, I'll be weighing out my dose ED. Did you get M1T years ago when it was legal? Or buy caps/tabs/raw?


----------



## Concreteguy

I was taking the original M1T. The bottle was red and white and said M1T in bold on the side. Big red caps. Those were the bomb brother.


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> I was taking the original M1T. The bottle was red and white and said M1T in bold on the side. Big red caps. Those were the bomb brother.



Were those the Gaspari Nutrition??


----------



## Concreteguy

I don't think so.... It was a white bottle with a red label and the capsules were BIG and fire truck red.


----------



## BillyBonez

Ahh ok. Gaspari was the original M1T I'm pretty sure
Waiting on mine to get here, still no movement. Would you ever run it again?


----------



## Concreteguy

Hell ya brother! That shit is GROW medicine...…

I killed legs tonight. Minimal pain at the moment but a very good kick ass woopin on the wheels. Now I'll be eating my ass off to the point it all makes me sick to look at it. Man O man is BBing fun...……….


----------



## BillyBonez

Let us know if you get any from AR in the future!

I'm still surprised how fast that DHB hit you. Imagine what you would have been like 5 weeks into it! lol


----------



## montego

Was the dhb from a sponsor here?

I've toyed with the idea of running it after my show to rebound a bit but, I don't respond to eq and the pip issues don't seem to attractive.


----------



## Concreteguy

Yep. The raws came from Anabolicraws. The guy is batting 100 with me. Very informative and the shit is GTG! No way is this stuff stepped on or cut. NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

BillyBonez said:


> Let us know if you get any from AR in the future!
> 
> I'm still surprised how fast that DHB hit you. Imagine what you would have been like 5 weeks into it! lol



I don't know if they have M1T raws? I'll have to check. 

I may try the DHB at 200mgs a week? But if I had been able to keep my fucking head screwed on five weeks down the road would be a huge change in Johnny's body


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> I don't know if they have M1T raws? I'll have to check.
> 
> I may try the DHB at 200mgs a week? But if I had been able to keep my fucking head screwed on five weeks down the road would be a huge change in Johnny's body



They do carry M1T! Was on the site earlier


----------



## Concreteguy

Killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT! Good news guys, the weight is rolling on like a title wave. Thang God for that. I was really head fucked looking at the scale for a while.


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT! Good news guys, the weight is rolling on like a title wave. Thang God for that. I was really head fucked looking at the scale for a while.



Nice, glad to hear that. The Scale can definitely fuck with one's head! Think we've all been there!


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Killed PULL tonight. KILLED IT! Good news guys, the weight is rolling on like a title wave. Thang God for that. I was really head fucked looking at the scale for a while.



I Adam going up and down 10 lbs. Every day- its driving me crazy- i'm not taking much stuff at all thow- and my diet is dirty as all hell.
We are both skinny guys pushing to gain


----------



## Concreteguy

Well guys this is the latest check in pics for Jordan. I have regained all my weight and added 2lbs to that. I don't like being fat like this but this is exactly what Jordan is shooting for and maybe even fatter? He calls it "pushing up". You can see my back is filling in and the rest is too. I feel good about where this is going at the moment
. Remember guys your looking at a 58 year old dude...………

.


----------



## BillyBonez

You're looking better than most 28 year olds CG! Those traps!


----------



## BEASTZ6

He's a Beast...


----------



## Aton

Looking great bubba! Impressive for any age.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was an off day. I just keep plugging away at the diet. Its raining here today. Its LEGS tomorrow. I will be doing occlusion training again. This seams to be working very well. Once my legs are gorged with blood it fills the knees with fluid and I feel almost nothing. Once I get back home the pain starts to creep back in.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, my legs are fucking killing me. I'm hoping my knees feel better later. We did kill it today but at what cost? I'm off tomorrow. TG. Time to feed it baby...…...


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Well, my legs are fucking killing me. I'm hoping my knees feel better later. We did kill it today but at what cost? I'm off tomorrow. TG. Time to feed it baby...…...



I try and take off for Football Sunday's now too :headbang:


----------



## Concreteguy

No shit guys!!! On the advice of a very popular member here I got kratom TABS.

I took four of them an hour ago and feel like I could go tap dancing. Fucking miracle drug. I have complete clarity of mind too. No sense of being high, nothing just absence of pain. WOW


----------



## Sandpig

Concreteguy said:


> No shit guys!!! On the advice of a very popular member here I got kratom TABS.
> 
> I took four of them an hour ago and feel like I could go tap dancing. Fucking miracle drug. I have complete clarity of mind too. No sense of being high, nothing just absence of pain. WOW


Is that specific strain in those tabs?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> No shit guys!!! On the advice of a very popular member here I got kratom TABS.
> 
> I took four of them an hour ago and feel like I could go tap dancing. Fucking miracle drug. I have complete clarity of mind too. No sense of being high, nothing just absence of pain. WOW


These the ones I recommended?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes they are. But the problem is it just wore off and I'm back where I was.   Can I take more or will I form an addiction?


----------



## Concreteguy

Sandpig said:


> Is that specific strain in those tabs?



Yes it's call "Red Vein"  If you want the name of the place PM me.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Yes they are. But the problem is it just wore off and I'm back where I was.   Can I take more or will I form an addiction?


The half life is about 4 hours or so for full pain relief.

4 caps is only 2g and a very low dose.

I wouldn't be concerned about another dose it just might keep you awake a bit. As far as being addicted.. No. Just use it when the pain is bad and the lowest effective dose. I liken the "addiction" if that's what people want to call it up caffeine. 

Imo, the powder, although gross, works faster, longer and better then the caps m


----------



## *Bio*

Concreteguy said:


> Yes they are. But the problem is it just wore off and I'm back where I was.  *Can I take more or will I form an addiction?*





montego said:


> The half life is about 4 hours or so for full pain relief.
> 
> 4 caps is only 2g and a very low dose.
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned about another dose it just might keep you awake a bit. As far as being addicted.. No. Just use it when the pain is bad and the lowest effective dose. *I liken the "addiction" if that's what people want to call it up caffeine.
> *
> Imo, the powder, although gross, works faster, longer and better then the caps m



CG just talk to JJB1 at PM.  Respectfully, he used to be a guinea pig for a lot of products and dosages but he went through terrible withdrawal.  Like Montego said, just don't use it all the time.

You and Montego are both inspiring me once I return!


----------



## Concreteguy

It was PULL tonight. We killed it again. My body weight is up to 220lbs and I feel like a stuffed pig. Jordan said we will asses my diet after looking at pics this week. I feel really strong but because of taking the Cipro I'm raining it in and going for reps and drop sets. This is Jordan's plan for me not to get hurt.


----------



## squatster

Why are you still using the cipro?
How long you need that for?


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm not still on Cipro. But the effects of the Cipro linger for weeks after using it.


----------



## Concreteguy

Can you EVEN believe I'm fighting a chest cold??????????????? WTF is going on?????


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Can you EVEN believe I'm fighting a chest cold??????????????? WTF is going on?????


You- need to start away from every one
Wear a fanny pack with a few different kinds of hand sanitizers


----------



## Concreteguy

This weeks check in pic. Feeling like a chubby dude. I picked up 5 more pounds this week. I'm much stronger in the gym but controlling it because of the Cipro deal with side effects effecting tendons. JP said we would look into the diet if my gains were too much. Should be interesting hearing his opinion.


----------



## montego

Chubby is part of growth. Embrace the extra cushion [emoji6]


----------



## Concreteguy

Ok this is how the check in went. 

JP is having me cut :


2 bananas
20grams of honey
20grams dark chocolate
20 grams dextrin
15grams raisins
1 orange 

From my training days. He was really happy I found another 5 pounds also. He also changed out the 120grams of Rice Crispies for 2 crapes with 40grams of jam with the after training meal.


----------



## squatster

Sorry for silly question - he took that stuff out or put that stuff in?


----------



## Concreteguy

Having me "cut" it from my training days diet. Read the post Dingdong.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Having me "cut" it from my training days diet. Read the post Dingdong.



LOL
One of those days


----------



## Concreteguy

Friday I went to the orthopedic surgeon for my shoulders. This was recommended by my PT. They feel maybe getting some shots could help loosen the left joint enough to hit a double bi. So I got two shots one from the back and one from the top. That's ALOT of fun and I would recommend that over cutting my own leg off with a hacksaw. Or maybe even pushing my hand into a woodchipper. That fucking hurt to my core. The biggest mistake I made was looking at the size of the harpoon he was using. The good news it it not only made my shoulder feel better than it has in years but some how the stuff he injected made my knees feel much better too. No I'm not crazy. I'll be back hitting it hard Monday. I'm starting with LEGS. That will be a breeze to get machines. No one works there legs. I see these jacked dudes with no legs and just have to laugh. Who the fuck does that?????


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Friday I went to the orthopedic surgeon for my shoulders. This was recommended by my PT. They feel maybe getting some shots could help loosen the left joint enough to hit a double bi. So I got two shots one from the back and one from the top. That's ALOT of fun and I would recommend that over cutting my own leg off with a hacksaw. Or maybe even pushing my hand into a woodchipper. That fucking hurt to my core. The biggest mistake I made was looking at the size of the harpoon he was using. The good news it it not only made my shoulder feel better than it has in years but some how the stuff he injected made my knees feel much better too. No I'm not crazy. I'll be back hitting it hard Monday. I'm starting with LEGS. That will be a breeze to get machines. No one works there legs. I see these jacked dudes with no legs and just have to laugh. Who the fuck does that?????


Be careful

Just because it feels better doesn't mean it is....


----------



## BEASTZ6

I got a cortisone shot in my shoulder from the back about 10 years ago. The doctor used a topical before jabbing me with what seemed like a 4" x 15 ga needle. I didn't feel a thing. My shoulder pain went away within a day, and hasn't come back since.


----------



## Concreteguy

Did LEGS last night. It was a good session. Tonight is PULL...……..


----------



## squatster

How are you doing since you took the food out?
Still gaining weight?


----------



## Concreteguy

I don't know yet. I got ANOTHER chest cold and am now just starting to crank it back up. I'm looking forward to a little lighter eating bro. Eating is by far the hardest thing for me. That is eating when I'm not hunger.


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys I've been sick with another chest cold again and have NOTHING to add to my log. I'm very concerned my central nervous system isn't allowing me to train at the current level I'm hitting it at. These gains are staring to mentally brake me. I would love to be the MAN and just let it roll off my back but it's hard walking back into the gym over and over starting from the fucking basement.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Guys I've been sick with another chest cold again and have NOTHING to add to my log. I'm very concerned my central nervous system isn't allowing me to train at the current level I'm hitting it at. These gains are staring to mentally brake me. I would love to be the MAN and just let it roll off my back but it's hard walking back into the gym over and over starting from the fucking basement.


Any way Jordan might halt your paid time so you can take an extended break from training and such and restart when you're health is back normal?


----------



## Aton

Maybe you need some time and hit the reset button. Maybe an adjustment to ur training.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

I fully agree! Even JP is questioning my recovery abilities.

The good news! I have cut a deal with Sciroxx to start running there pharma grade HGH in conjunction with there phama grade IGF and DES. There almost nothing else that can be brought o the table to help lift the load of the recovery than these to aids. I will be using healthy amounts of insulin to assist this recovery as well. This may be the dawn of a new day. BTW: it will also be the first time I have run hgh with insulin. I was always to cheep to do it before. Hope fully this will have a medicinal effect on my joints as well.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Guys I've been sick with another chest cold again and have NOTHING to add to my log. I'm very concerned my central nervous system isn't allowing me to train at the current level I'm hitting it at. These gains are staring to mentally brake me. I would love to be the MAN and just let it roll off my back but it's hard walking back into the gym over and over starting from the fucking basement.


Brotha - every one is sick right now- and every one keeps getting sick- nothing you can do with this one this year - It"s not you - it's ever one. My dad is- sick- he has never been sick in his 80 + years. 
You have to think like a little kid- you- don't need to touch every thing.
Keep wipes with you and wipe the bars down- ther guys- are nasty- they blow the snots - use the hand- then bench- wipe there- asses- get it on them slices and bench.
Wash your hand before they go bear your mouth or nose.
Get out side as much as you can - even if you feel like death- go sit in the sun against your house.
In my opinion- you- need to keep training and supplementing brotha.
Only you know you- what did you do when you were sick when you were working- you got a poor you- need to finish- you- turn your head to the side - puke and keep going- by there- and if the week- you- feel better and got a bunch of cake in your pocket.
Just me man
You guys can hate me- but- I like this man- and know you can do it my brotha- don't let all your work go to waste.
If you're embarrassed to get in there- go at a different time.
Sorry man - I am on a rant- loss of bro love here man


----------



## Concreteguy

Squatster, CG aint a fucking quitter friend. It's just gotten so bumpy rolling down this road I'm checking the road map. You know how many times I have walked back in the gym covered up under a sweat shirt becuase I'm down 10 fucking lbs? This getting back on the horse is fucking old bro. Then as I get better I have to redevelope my ability to eat big. Start ramping the gear back up. You know the drill. It sucks. Just this last time III  was killing my personal records in my book and vusually growing. MY wife while shaving my back " Honey you have more lumps in your back now" Music to my ears guys. I wish I had all the ansers but I dont'. I'm getting ready to go back today. Wonder how long this will last................


----------



## BEASTZ6

Working out every other day worked wonders for my recovery ability.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm sure it would for me too. I'm not sure it has enough frequency at my age to promote growth.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I just completed a PULL session. Yesterday was PUSH. Jordan because of whats going on said not to do any failure sets upon returning for at least a week of training. When your like me  that's kinda hard to do. It felt like I was bailing out of every set. LOL. If this is what it takes to get back on the horse and stay there...……..Nooo problemooooo


----------



## Concreteguy

Well the plan is to do the training as directed but not go to any failure reps. So that's how I did the push tonight. I felt great and was really strong. It killed me not dropping the hammer and going for it but that's the deal and I have to get over what ever the hell is going on.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Well the plan is to do the training as directed but not go to any failure reps. So that's how I did the push tonight. I felt great and was really strong. It killed me not dropping the hammer and going for it but that's the deal and I have to get over what ever the hell is going on.


Sometimes you gotta pull back to go forward.


----------



## Concreteguy

Tonight is LEGS. Can't wait...…...:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey this is the best my legs have EVER felt after doing legs.

I used  BFR occlusion straps the entire time.

8 working sets of 20 on the leg extention 
8 working sets on the sled reps in the 15s
3 sets of walking lunges. No weight in hands.
4 sets of straight leg deads. Reps in the 12s
5 sets of calves. Reps in the 15s
5 sets of 100 on the crunch machine


----------



## Viking

It's good you have taken a step back in order to recover. Have you ever thought you could still grow without killing yourself in the gym?`Still train hard just don't be going for pr's in your lifts every week. Your leg workout today looked good. Keep going strong.


----------



## ketsugo

Interesting carry on! I too do 2 on 1 off 3 on 1off , 2 on 2 off. However I am active between as I have past 40 years. Fortunately, I was able to accrue my education as well as research and train myself . If you got the cash by all means hire a trainer . I myself have many clients / students . However these days so much material to expose oneself. With effort and enthusiasm you can be your own .


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, I killed PULL tonight. Again, It's hard not going to failure in these sets. So I'm aiming at 20ish reps and going till the last complete rep. At least I'm filling back out and starting to feel good in the gym again.


----------



## zacharykane

Glad to hear you're feeling better! 

I've been following along and it's so freaking annoying when the body just isn't cooperating like it should be. Hopefully this is the start of a huge upswing for you!



Concreteguy said:


> Well, I killed PULL tonight. Again, It's hard not going to failure in these sets. So I'm aiming at 20ish reps and going till the last complete rep. At least I'm filling back out and starting to feel good in the gym again.


----------



## Concreteguy

Legs again guys. Same as before. The lung steps are fucking killing me.

I'm doing all this with BFR bands on my upper Thys .  The pumps are wild. I may be adding in some short acting insulin before training? I'm hankering to see some changes...………… I may also be looking hard at that 100ml vial of DHB I have again


----------



## BillyBonez

Ugh-ohh!! I'd love to see you start the DHB again! Maybe start at just 250mg/wk or something low like that and slowly ramp up


----------



## Concreteguy

JP just put my ass on the cruise mode. 250mgs a week YIKES!!!


----------



## squatster

How long?


----------



## Concreteguy

4 to 6 weeks...……….


----------



## Powerlifter

How long were you on a blast?


----------



## Concreteguy

3 months


----------



## Concreteguy

can't believe this. The doctor just told me I have bronchitis.


----------



## Concreteguy

*I'm back!*

Tonight we did PUSH. Fucking killed it guys. We even did a few extra sets here and there.

 THE BIG NEWS???? My Sciroxx IGF-LR3, IGF- DES and 5 kits of Somastim(Phama grade) HGH  all showed up today. Let the games begin.

-I plan to run 2iu HGH morning and before bed
-30mgs LR3 before and after training with insulin both shots
-30mgs DES before and after training done at the same time as the LR3

Karl said all of these products will perform the same as phama grade. So we all know how many of the pros got there size over sea and it's from Increlex IGF. That's the standard for phama grade IGF. So this shit should be a game changer with gear and food on point.


----------



## BillyBonez

if that LR3 and DES is pure, you won't even need that much!!


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Tonight we did PUSH. Fucking killed it guys. We even did a few extra sets here and there.
> 
> THE BIG NEWS???? My Sciroxx IGF-LR3, IGF- DES and 5 kits of Somastim(Phama grade) HGH  all showed up today. Let the games begin.
> 
> -I plan to run 2iu HGH morning and before bed
> -30mgs LR3 before and after training with insulin both shots
> -30mgs DES before and after training done at the same time as the LR3
> 
> Karl said all of these products will perform the same as phama grade. So we all know how many of the pros got there size over sea and it's from Increlex IGF. That's the standard for phama grade IGF. So this shit should be a game changer with gear and food on point.



Are you saving the hgh - IGF and DES for when you go back on juice?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes. That's the plan. But with all the return colds I keep getting I've been off a month now. I think the next time around will be test and DHB.


----------



## Concreteguy

Punishing sets of LEGS tonight. My knee's are ok but WOW what an ass kicking we put on our self's. It get no better...…...


----------



## psych

training hard helps with dealing with the pain of injuries. And pain from injuries help you train hard, and how to train smarter.  We out grow our old selves into the new. Awesome log as usual.


----------



## Concreteguy

Did PULL today. I'm feeling really good. Tons of energy and sweating my ass off. I'll tell ya guys this "no insulin and over eating has me a little down and wondering WTF I'm doing here. I only have a limited amount of time to get to size and then get stage ready.

 I keep hearing from others that you DONT need to carry all this fat to grow. Especially at my age. Really has me wondering...……...


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Did PULL today. I'm feeling really good. Tons of energy and sweating my ass off. I'll tell ya guys this "no insulin and over eating has me a little down and wondering WTF I'm doing here. I only have a limited amount of time to get to size and then get stage ready.
> 
> I keep hearing from others that you DONT need to carry all this fat to grow. Especially at my age. Really has me wondering...……...


You don't....

I added over ten lbs in the last year and few months.

This was my sloppiest at 255. You don't have to get fat man. Just smart.


----------



## d2r2ddd

impressive  ! !:headbang::headbang::headbang:



montego said:


> I added over ten lbs in the last year and few months.
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes it is impressive! Maybe I should be paying you??????????? Look I really respect Jordan and think he's a great guy. Problem is he doesn't recommend gear. He has video's of how to do them and how much he would do on his first threw 4th cycle. But he has never told me what to do. I see him doing insulin on his forum log but not for me? I'm getting out right fat eating all this food and now he has my biggest carb meal (dinner on only my days off from training). Look maybe he's just so smart about this shit I have NO idea what he's doing? GOD only knows. Crazy as it sounds if I didn't get sick I would literally have 30lbs of fat around my waste. My wife says to just talk to him and I have. To this day he has never answered a single check in with more than four sentences.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Yes it is impressive! Maybe I should be paying you??????????? Look I really respect Jordan and think he's a great guy. Problem is he doesn't recommend gear. He has video's of how to do them and how much he would do on his first threw 4th cycle. But he has never told me what to do. I see him doing insulin on his forum log but not for me? I'm getting out right fat eating all this food and now he has my biggest carb meal (dinner on only my days off from training). Look maybe he's just so smart about this shit I have NO idea what he's doing? GOD only knows. Crazy as it sounds if I didn't get sick I would literally have 30lbs of fat around my waste. My wife says to just talk to him and I have. To this day he has never answered a single check in with more than four sentences.


All good coaches aren't good for everyone.

If he's not advising AAS, do you mean at all? Or he hasn't said anything about doses?

When I work with guys, I ask them what they plan on running and make "suggestions" but never tell them use this or this. Insulin would be something he would absolutely need to set up though... No way to slide that in without variables coming into play he doesn't know about.


----------



## Concreteguy

No to both questions....…… He asks every week what I'm on and how much. It's part of the check in questionnaire. He suggested bumping the arimidex once.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> No to both questions....…… He asks every week what I'm on and how much. It's part of the check in questionnaire. He suggested bumping the arimidex once.


I wouldn't worry then.

You could always tell him next check in you're adding in insulin and see what he says....


----------



## Concreteguy

PUSH tonight. Killed it again. I'm feeling so much better with my lungs this time around. I just feel better all the way around. Half hour before training I drank 200grams of carbolin. Then mixed another 200 with peptopro in it and shot 20iu of Humalog. BAM! BTW I'm now on 2000mgs sustanon and 400mgs DHB. GAME ON!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> PUSH tonight. Killed it again. I'm feeling so much better with my lungs this time around. I just feel better all the way around. Half hour before training I drank 200grams of carbolin. Then mixed another 200 with peptopro in it and shot 20iu of Humalog. BAM! BTW I'm now on 2000mgs sustanon and 400mgs DHB. GAME ON!


Lol. Go big or go home I guess [emoji23]


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> All good coaches aren't good for everyone.
> 
> *If he's not advising AAS, do you mean at all?* Or he hasn't said anything about doses?
> 
> When I work with guys, I ask them what they plan on running and make "suggestions" but never tell them use this or this. Insulin would be something he would absolutely need to set up though... No way to slide that in without variables coming into play he doesn't know about.



I may have answered this wrong. He has never talked about gear other than just two weeks ago. When I said I have little time to make any size gains and I'm concerned about how this is going, he answered "we can do some superdrol after your cruise". He has never suggested anything for what to just normally run during a cycle.


----------



## BillyBonez

When did you start the DHB again? Glad to see you're giving it another go!


----------



## Concreteguy

Good question BB. I started a week ago. SURPRIZE! and man O man is it kicking in. This is the protocol:

All Sciroxx products:
2iu hgh(the phama grade stuff) Morning and before bed
20mcg IGF-LR3 before and after training
20iu Humalog before and after training.
400mgs DHB per week
2000mgs Sustanon per week

80 mcg T3, 60 mcg T4 every morning
.5mgs Arimidex a day
NO orals

I drink peptopro (60 grams) mixed with 200grams Carbolin 30min before training and then again during training. When I return  back from training, my post meal is zero fat. I'm drinking egg whites and eating oat meal with some pie filling. 180 grams of carbs and 60 grams of protein. 

My body feels so much better as a result of this program. I'm cleaning up and getting bigger. I'm getting MUCH stronger.

*The Sciroxx stuff has me feeling like a fucking teenager with my joints and I'm sleeping like a fucking baby. *The lethargy is a bit of an issue but it is what it is.

My next set of pics will be very different from the shit you've seen previously for a while now. Promise!


----------



## squatster

Have you figured out how much a week of your igf lr3 costs you
I am dieing to try it out in December.
I will need help with my joints carrying forms in the winter months


----------



## Concreteguy

200mcgs are $65 + $6.50 per shot


----------



## Fitraver

Is that really supposed to say 2g of sust?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes sir!


----------



## squatster

Do you do a shot- of sust pr day?
The IGF price isn't bad at all when you think of it. If I kick my donut shop habit I would still have $3. Or $4,00 left over


----------



## Concreteguy

Eod


----------



## Concreteguy

Still killin it guys. Watching my body change every day. Hate to say it but all I changed was the gear.


----------



## teejey

Subbed

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggy38

That’s a shit ton of carbs around training. How much you weighing right now?


----------



## Concreteguy

218 and it may be a lot compared to the bro science going around but my OLD body is gaining zero fat from it and cleaning up as I go. If your going to use slin make sure there is zero fats involved during active windows.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> 218 and it may be a lot compared to the bro science going around but my OLD body is gaining zero fat from it and cleaning up as I go. If your going to use slin make sure there is zero fats involved during active windows.


Still alive? [emoji15]


----------



## Concreteguy

Your funny. LOL.  Been training my ass off and trying to eat but have no appetite. Seams to always be something with me going on. I feel Sooo much better cleaning up and not literally having a gut that folds the front of my underwear over on half. To me that's not bulking that's getting fat. There is no reason to carry around 20 to 25 extra lbs of lard. I'm not that guy.


 I'm still banging away at the Sciroxx candy. That stuff is a game changer.


----------



## striffe

Drugs are a bad word for some but sometimes changing them is all that is needed to get the ball rolling again. The hgh and igf-1 will help you stay lean as you grow. I understand you on the bulking and not wanting to get fat. I know it works for some people but for me gaining 3 inches of fat around the waist is never productive and only a negative sign. Good to see you are happy as it seemed like a struggle for awhile.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Your funny. LOL.  Been training my ass off and trying to eat but have no appetite. Seams to always be something with me going on. I feel Sooo much better cleaning up and not literally having a gut that folds the front of my underwear over on half. To me that's not bulking that's getting fat. There is no reason to carry around 20 to 25 extra lbs of lard. I'm not that guy.
> 
> 
> I'm still banging away at the Sciroxx candy. That stuff is a game changer.


Glad you're moving in the right direction.

At this point what's happening with Jordan?


----------



## Concreteguy

Jordan who? He's paid into Feberuary 2019. Too many one sentence check in remarks. When I told him I have at least 18lbs of pure fat hanging from my gut he didnt even respond. I politly said goodby. He didnt even ask why? If I ask him a question during the week he answers and says "talk to you at the next check in" in a pronounced way. I'm sure he's a great coach. I'm just not a good fit with his style. Maybe because of my age he never took me seriously? Who knows. Life goes on. I wish the best for him and that he earns his IFBB pro card. Funny thing is I read in his log what he does for himself and he changes things all the time. Wish that was the case with me. I'm looking hard at Bleu Taylor. 


 But before anything I have to figure at the rotation issue in my left shoulder and how to get it to let me hit a front double bi. I was going to have a surgeon cut the scare tissue away from the capsule but he said he didn't want to do it because it may not achieve what I'm trying to gain. After years of this shit I have fucked dup both shoulders and need to keep up with the therapee and keep making gains. My wife told me no coaches until I can hit my poses. Hate it when she makes sense...…...LOL


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm still training JP but that's about it. I'm eating a much reduced version of his diet and since he never made a gear suggestion that's not a tuff one either. 

I did pull tonight. I mixed it all up just to freshen the program up. One more thing too. I cut my training partner lose Monday. I need to go to the last rep just before failure. My partner kept pushing me past these reps into assisted reps. This effects recovery windows in a BIG way. He was upset but that's life. I don't mean this inn a bad way but you have to be a little selfish in this sport. I walk in the gym and it's all about me.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I'm still training JP but that's about it. I'm eating a much reduced version of his diet and since he never made a gear suggestion that's not a tuff one either.
> 
> I did pull tonight. I mixed it all up just to freshen the program up. One more thing too. I cut my training partner lose Monday. I need to go to the last rep just before failure. My partner kept pushing me past these reps into assisted reps. This effects recovery windows in a BIG way. He was upset but that's life. I don't mean this inn a bad way but you have to be a little selfish in this sport. I walk in the gym and it's all about me.


Got cha. Are you relaying that you're not eating to plan to Jordan?


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm relaying nothing. I told him it's not working out and have a good life. Best of luck getting the card. He never even asked why. <-----Truth


----------



## pitshack

Just my two cents. I could tell early on that this coach wasn't a good fit for you. It seems most coaches don't understand how to go about coaching older trainees. I'm 44 and had a similar experience with what I thought was a knowledgeable coach.

Just from reading your log it seems like you really know your shit about all aspects of getting strong. Maybe you would be better off following your gut and using that coaching money for more gear and food, lol.

BTW, 2 grams of sust a week! My hat goes off to you sir!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Cg, u shld consider hiring Dr Scott Stevenson or even John Meadows. Definitely more then 1 sentence reply


----------



## Concreteguy

Scott Stevenson isn't training one on one any longer. JM is a shit ton of money as I'm sure you know. Bleu Taylor has a rep for building freaks. I spoke with him and shot him some pics and he thinks my goals are very obtainable. Guy is PMable 24/7 with any questions you have and it's unlimited. He has a track record a mile long. Just go to his Instagram. This is the catch, he wants to be paid for 4 months at a time witch is $1000. My wife will have a shit fit because I'm "trashing more money" as she puts it. Gotta love her!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Scott Stevenson isn't training one on one any longer. JM is a shit ton of money as I'm sure you know. Bleu Taylor has a rep for building freaks. I spoke with him and shot him some pics and he thinks my goals are very obtainable. Guy is PMable 24/7 with any questions you have and it's unlimited. He has a track record a mile long. Just go to his Instagram. This is the catch, he wants to be paid for 4 months at a time witch is $1000. My wife will have a shit fit because I'm "trashing more money" as she puts it. Gotta love her!


Do it yourself.

You and I both know nobody has some secret..... Time , food and hard ass work.

If you need an objective eye you know where I'm at [emoji6]


----------



## BEASTZ6

CG. Have you thought about going back to Fortitude training? That seems to have been working for you.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Jordan who? He's paid into Feberuary 2019. Too many one sentence check in remarks. When I told him I have at least 18lbs of pure fat hanging from my gut he didnt even respond. I politly said goodby. He didnt even ask why? If I ask him a question during the week he answers and says "talk to you at the next check in" in a pronounced way. I'm sure he's a great coach. I'm just not a good fit with his style. Maybe because of my age he never took me seriously? Who knows. Life goes on. I wish the best for him and that he earns his IFBB pro card. Funny thing is I read in his log what he does for himself and he changes things all the time. Wish that was the case with me. I'm looking hard at Bleu Taylor.
> 
> 
> But before anything I have to figure at the rotation issue in my left shoulder and how to get it to let me hit a front double bi. I was going to have a surgeon cut the scare tissue away from the capsule but he said he didn't want to do it because it may not achieve what I'm trying to gain. After years of this shit I have fucked dup both shoulders and need to keep up with the therapee and keep making gains. My wife told me no coaches until I can hit my poses. Hate it when she makes sense...…...LOL


I have had so much pain in both shoulders for a few months now- i couldn't sleep- hard to work- thought it was gone- 
I started to go to a Chiropractor that specializes in muscle and nerve- he fixed me in 3 sessions- had me sleeping with a towel rapped up under my neck so my head is back. To get pressure of the nerves
He also had me watch how I sit how I lay -, how I rest - how I do every thing.
From a little log he had me do-  I look down at my phone when I write so it puts a kink in my neck that piches off the nerves.
I use 2 pillows and it puts alot of strain on my neck and traps.
Also I lay on my side on the couch and put my elbo on the couch and rest my head on my hand- since I stopped that - no pain any more- with him also breaking up the scar tissue and un knotting the muscles.
Just stupid positioninng wrecked me - I thought it was the 35+ years of construction and 35+ years of killing my self in the gym. Wish I went to him months ago


----------



## Concreteguy

BEASTZ6 said:


> CG. Have you thought about going back to Fortitude training? That seems to have been working for you.



Jordan's lifting program isn't the problem. But reflecting back, fortitude was best.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Jordan's lifting program isn't the problem. But reflecting back, fortitude was best.


I could have told you that [emoji57]

The ideas are similar I suppose, even though I haven't seen JP's program but considering he mentored to Scott I would think it's got some of the same ideology.


----------



## zacharykane

With your shoulder issues have you ever had Active Release Therapy done? I had similar issues from a long career in wrestling that left both my shoulders completely trashed, with two surgeries on my right one. Regular ART therapy has made me feel like I have no problems at all. Just some food for thought. Either way, I hope your issues can be improved upon. 

Also had a question in regards to appetite. That's always my downfall in the offseason is eating. I try force feeding and I end up just feeling sick. Any tips for increasing appetite or just suck it up and eat?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes I'm currently having it done as we speak. The problem is the insurance isn't approving enough visits to get it fully back to normal range of motion. Even with me making head way every visit.


When I cant eat I go to bagels with jam. Even with a little peanut butter. It's an easy way to pound calories. I'll drink some whey before the bagel. But this is just a survival thing instead of blanking on a meal.


----------



## zacharykane

That's frustrating with the insurance, but I know exactly how that goes. I have a chiro I go to that does an ok job at it and is covered by insurance, but the guy that's really good at it isn't covered by insurance and costs $100 a visit. I save those trips for pre contest... 

And thanks for the tip on food, bagels are definitely one of those foods I can eat pretty much whenever. Better to have that than nothing at all! 



Concreteguy said:


> Yes I'm currently having it done as we speak. The problem is the insurance isn't approving enough visits to get it fully back to normal range of motion. Even with me making head way every visit.
> 
> 
> When I cant eat I go to bagels with jam. Even with a little peanut butter. It's an easy way to pound calories. I'll drink some whey before the bagel. But this is just a survival thing instead of blanking on a meal.


----------



## squatster

My guy is $40 pr visit.
Are there any chiropractic  schools near you?
Many times they are looking for people to work on.
Ask your guy how much for green cash also- many times they will drop it almost in half.
My freinds get cheep to free denral work from a dental school near me- I need to get my ass tgere my self


----------



## montego

How you doing CG. Hope everything is moving in the right direction still!


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm doing OK buddy. Been training but think it's time to change things up there too. I do like the 3 on 1 off. The push, pull, legs is working well. Seams like the push/legs are working the best.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Cg, no more updates?


----------



## squatster

So how did you make out with the IGF - INSULIN and the HGH
Did it -all change every thing?
Was it worth any thing?
Game changer?
How did you end up using the IGF?


----------



## Concreteguy

Not sure if I'm going to start a new log or rename this one. I've been in the cruise mode and will be there until the new year. At that point I will be back balls out training again and posting pics .


  The reason I haven't been posting in the log is I have been running DNP with Lantus insulin and experimenting. Yes this is dangerous and that's why I'm not posting about it. What an incredible tool when done safely "by an expert". But one I'll never post in detail about. One last thing about this. DONT trust what you can dig up about this on the net. 98% of the internet info about using DNP and insulin together is factually incorrect.


----------



## Concreteguy

Santa brought me a new coach for 2019. Not tellin till the new year...…… This guy is much more aggressive. Time to turn the page and continue after my goal.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bluetaylor??

Looking forward to yr new log in 2019!!:headbang:


----------



## Concreteguy

The first of the year is just around the corner. Can't wait to start the grind and GROW!


----------



## XlKiwi

Concreteguy said:


> The first of the year is just around the corner. Can't wait to start the grind and GROW!


I thought you were growing with JP? Why fix some that doesn't need fixing ?
Jp has a decent following and work ethic- do you think JP was looking out for your health that's why he wasn't to aggressive for ya..


----------



## BEASTZ6

I think there was a communication breakdown between JP and CG. JP was providing less and less feedback to CG's weekly check-ins.


----------



## Concreteguy

XlKiwi said:


> I thought you were growing with JP? Why fix some that doesn't need fixing ?
> Jp has a decent following and work ethic- do you think JP was looking out for your health that's why he wasn't to aggressive for ya..



I have nothing bad to say about JP and hope him the best. I need MUCH more feed back than what he gives. Zero cycle advice and check ins that he returns with one sentence answers. He even inferred in one answer to not contact him until the next check in. I can't work with that.


----------



## Concreteguy

XlKiwi said:


> I thought you were growing with JP? Why fix some that doesn't need fixing ?
> Jp has a decent following and work ethic- do you think JP was looking out for your health that's why he wasn't to aggressive for ya..



Aggressive had nothing to do with it. I got so little feed back from him I have no idea what he was looking out for. I do know he has a high turn over of clients. Why? I have no idea. I bent over backwards for him and got very little in return. Some times the answer he posted in the checkin had nothing to do with the question I asked him. Just not a good fit for me personally.


----------



## XlKiwi

Concreteguy said:


> I have nothing bad to say about JP and hope him the best. I need MUCH more feed back than what he gives. Zero cycle advice and check ins that he returns with one sentence answers. He even inferred in one answer to not contact him until the next check in. I can't work with that.


Yep I know them kinda coaches I to am going through something similar 
Its my first comp so I always thought the coach would would check in more frequently with me but I feel I have to run after them! 
I to am looking for another - now the good part is I send him my updates and get a Auto reply saying he's a way foe 2 weeks! I hope you do better with the new coach brother.


----------



## Concreteguy

I would drop that coach like a hot potato!


----------



## 1969jeffery1969

XlKiwi said:


> Yep I know them kinda coaches I to am going through something similar
> Its my first comp so I always thought the coach would would check in more frequently with me but I feel I have to run after them!
> I to am looking for another - now the good part is I send him my updates and get a Auto reply saying he's a way foe 2 weeks! I hope you do better with the new coach brother.


Damn my Coach answers me right away and tells me to cell phone him/text if I need him right away. He's awesome.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

1969jeffery1969 said:


> Damn my Coach answers me right away and tells me to cell phone him/text if I need him right away. He's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Wow...Not many coaches give their cell!:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Concreteguy

Bleu Taylor does <wink>  Call or text him 24/7


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Bleu Taylor does <wink>  Call or text him 24/7


Time for a new log and to ditch this one brotha with the new trainer and all


----------



## 1969jeffery1969

d2r2ddd said:


> Wow...Not many coaches give their cell!:action-smiley-033:


Yea mine does. I rarely text him but its there if needed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## XlKiwi

What will happen when I try a new coach when I'm 10 weeks out will he want or emails etc from my own coach or it will be a great start just trying to figure if he has enough time to know my body etc


----------



## nspaletta

XlKiwi said:


> What will happen when I try a new coach when I'm 10 weeks out will he want or emails etc from my own coach or it will be a great start just trying to figure if he has enough time to know my body etc




Usually you will just provide the new coach with as much information as possible


----------



## chooch69

Concreteguy said:


> Not sure if I'm going to start a new log or rename this one. I've been in the cruise mode and will be there until the new year. At that point I will be back balls out training again and posting pics .
> 
> 
> The reason I haven't been posting in the log is I have been running DNP with Lantus insulin and experimenting. Yes this is dangerous and that's why I'm not posting about it. What an incredible tool when done safely "by an expert". But one I'll never post in detail about. One last thing about this. DONT trust what you can dig up about this on the net. 98% of the internet info about using DNP and insulin together is factually incorrect.



i though i was a walking experiment. u got me beat by a mile. i read thru this log, should be a really inspirational read when you get going again. i need some motivation.


----------



## XlKiwi

nspaletta said:


> Usually you will just provide the new coach with as much information as possible


Thanks mate for that


----------

